# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Կյանքն առանց Աստծո

## VisTolog

Շուտ եմ ասել փակել չկա: :Jpit: 

Մեջբերեմ որոշ ժամանակ առաջ ակումբցիներից մեկի հետ եղած նամակագրությունից:

Մարդիկ, որոնք հավատում են կամ ստեղծում են իրենց աստծուն, էդ աստծու մեջ «ներարկում» են էն բացը, որը իրենց կյանքում չկա: Մեկը կտեսնի ծնողին, մյուսը պաշտպանին, մյուսը դատավորին, էն մեկը ամենակարող ու բարի պապիկի, էն մյուսը բոլոր ցանկություններն իրականացնողի... և այլն:

Աստծուն հիշում են

1. Երբ նեղն են
1.2 Երբ օգնության կարիք ունեն
1.2.1 Հիվանդությունից «ազատում»
1.2.2 Ֆինանսական ու ֆինանսական «տեսք» ունեցող ցանկություններ (իր, առարկա)
1.2.3 Ուզածին հասնելու համար օգնության խնդրանք
1.2.4 Ուրիշ` էս պահին չհիշվող դեպք

2. Երբ իրենք իրենց համար դատավոր են ստեղծում, որպեսզի էդ դատավորը կարողանա ճնշի իրենց` իրենց իսկ սխալ գործողություններն ու ցանկությունները չիրականացնելու համար /օր. մարդը ցանկանումա գողություն անի, բայց ասումա «չէ, իմ աստվածն ինձ կպատժի».. բայց էդ աստծուն` դատավորին` կետ 2րդ, ինքնա էդպիսին ստեղծել, որ թույլ չտա: Նույն տրամաբանությամբ էլ հանցագործնա իր աստծուն ստեղծում նենց, որ ինքը գողությունը թույլա տալիս կամ ուղղակի չի պատժում /չնայած ի՞նչ պատիժ/:

3. Երբ ուզում են իրենց թիկունքում մեկին որպես պաշտպան ունենան /օր. գնումա պատերազմ ասելով` իմ աստվածն իմ հետ է: Արհեստականորեն ստեղծել մեկին, ով քեզ կոգեշնչի, կզգաս որ ԻՆՔԸ քեզ հետա ու «դուխով» կգնաս կռիվ, չմտածելով որ իրականում քեզ ոչ մեկն էլ չի պաշտպանում/:

 4. Երբ ուզում են «ծնող» ունենան, որին ամեն մեկը ստեղծումա այնպիսին ինչպիսին կցանկանար իրականում իր ծնողին տեսնել: /օր. երեխան, ով երբեք չի ստացել էն ծնողական վերաբերմունքը, որը մենք «լավն» ենք համարում` սեր, հոգատարություն, հասկանալու ունակություն... ինքը սկսումա աստծո գաղափարի մեջ դա «խցկել», որպեսզի գոնե զգա որ իր ծնողը` որին չի տեսնում շատ ավելի լավն է ու տիրապետումա վերևում նշածս բոլոր կետերին:/

Եթե դու աստծուն որպես ծնող ես ընդունում, դու ես իրեն հատկություններ տալիս ու բնականա, որ պետքա ինքը քո համար հնարավորինս իդեալական լինի: Ու հատկություններ տալու մասը տարածվումա նաև մյուս կերպարների վրա:


Ուրիշ` էս պահին չհիշվող դեպք


Այսպիսով հարց. ի՞նչ կփոխվի քո կյանքում, ի՞նչը *կպակասի* քո կյանքում, եթե մտածես, որ քո պատկերացրած Աստվածը գոյություն չունի:

----------

Inna (04.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Skeptic (04.09.2011), Yellow Raven (04.09.2011), Լեդի Վարդ (12.04.2013)

----------


## Ameli

Վիստ, մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ դու կրոն բաժնում թեմա կբացես:

----------

eduard30 (05.09.2011), Ավետիք (18.09.2011), հովարս (04.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ, մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ դու կրոն բաժնում թեմա կբացես:


Ես սիրում եմ մեղք գործել:


Իսկ թեմայի մասի՞ն:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Skeptic (04.09.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

Իսկ դու քո հարցի պատասխանը գտե՞լ ես քո համար:

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ դու քո հարցի պատասխանը գտե՞լ ես քո համար:


Այո: Պատասխանը նայա, որ ինձ աստված պետք չի եկել նշածս կետերի իրագործման համար. մի պարզ պատճառով, որ էդ ՄԵԿԸ ընդամենը պատրանքա:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Skeptic (04.09.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Իսկ թեմայի մասի՞ն:


Իսկ թեմայի մասին ի՞նչ ասեմ, գիտես, որ համակարծիք չեմ, ու նույնիսկ չեմ ուզում մտածել, թե Աստված չկա: Չնայած ասեմ՝ վատ թեմա չես բացել, հետաքրքիր կարծիքներ շատ կլինեն:

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ թեմայի մասին ի՞նչ ասեմ, գիտես, որ համակարծիք չեմ, ու նույնիսկ չեմ ուզում մտածել, թե Աստված չկա: Չնայած ասեմ՝ վատ թեմա չես բացել, հետաքրքիր կարծիքներ շատ կլինեն:


Խի վախենում ես ինչ-որ բան հասկանա՞ս, կորցնե՞ս, թե՞ վախենում ես հիասթափությունից ու անսպասելի անակնկալներից:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012)

----------


## Ameli

> Խի վախենում ես ինչ-որ բան հասկանա՞ս, կորցնե՞ս, թե՞ վախենում ես հիասթափությունից ու անսպասելի անակնկալներից:


Վախենում եմ, որ կդառնամ անհանդուրժող, չկամ, անխիղճ, կկորցնեմ ներելու, հարգելու ունակությունը…

----------

eduard30 (05.09.2011), Lianik (04.09.2011), Ավետիք (18.09.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Վախենում եմ, որ կդառնամ անհանդուրժող, չկամ, անխիղճ, կկորցնեմ ներելու, հարգելու ունակությունը…


Թյուր կարծիք:  :Pardon:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վախենում եմ, որ կդառնամ անհանդուրժող, չկամ, անխիղճ, կկորցնեմ ներելու, հարգելու ունակությունը…



Փաստորեն աստծուն ստեղծել ես, որ քեզ նշածդ հատկանիշնե՞րը տա:
Իսկ մինչև հասկանալը, որ քեզ էդ հատկանիշներնա «տվել», դու անհանդուրժող, չկամ, անխիղճ, հարգելու ու ներելու ունակություն չունեցող ա՞նձ էիր:

----------

Quyr Qery (26.07.2012)

----------


## Ameli

> Փաստորեն աստծուն ստեղծել ես, որ քեզ նշածդ հատկանիշնե՞րը տա:
> Իսկ մինչև հասկանալը, որ քեզ էդ հատկանիշներնա «տվել», դու անհանդուրժող, չկամ, անխիղճ, հարգելու ու ներելու ունակություն չունեցող ա՞նձ էիր:


Վիստ, ի՞նչ ես ուզում ապացուցել ինձ, մնա անաստված, թող ինձ էլ իմ Աստծու հետ, եթե դու չես ընդունում, որ Աստված քեզնից անպատկերացնելի հավիտենականություն առաջ է եղել, այլ ոչ թե դու ես ստեցծել Նրան, էլ ինչ ասեմ քեզ:
Այո՛, Աստված է ինձ այդ հատկանիշները տվել, քրիստոնեական դաստիարակությունը, ու լավ է , որ Աստծուն ճանաչել եմ իմ գիտակից կյանքի վաղ շրջանում: Ափսոս, որ գրածս ճիշտ չհասկացար, կամ էլ երևի ճիշտ հասկացար, բայց ի օգուտ քեզ սխալ ուղղությամբ տարար:

----------

eduard30 (05.09.2011), Ripsim (05.09.2011), Yellow Raven (04.09.2011), Yevuk (04.09.2011), Ավետիք (18.09.2011), հովարս (04.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ, ի՞նչ ես ուզում ապացուցել ինձ, մնա անաստված, թող ինձ էլ իմ Աստծու հետ, եթե դու չես ընդունում, որ Աստված քեզնից անպատկերացնելի հավիտենականություն առաջ է եղել, այլ ոչ թե դու ես ստեցծել Նրան, էլ ինչ ասեմ քեզ:
> *Այո՛, Աստված է ինձ այդ հատկանիշները տվել,* քրիստոնեական դաստիարակությունը, ու լավ է , որ Աստծուն ճանաչել եմ իմ գիտակից կյանքի վաղ շրջանում: Ափսոս, որ գրածս ճիշտ չհասկացար, կամ էլ երևի ճիշտ հասկացար, բայց ի օգուտ քեզ սխալ ուղղությամբ տարար:



Բա ի՞նձ ովա տվել:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Այսպիսով հարց. ի՞նչ կփոխվի քո կյանքում, ի՞նչը *կպակասի* քո կյանքում, եթե մտածես, որ քո պատկերացրած Աստվածը գոյություն չունի:


 :Wacko: 

""Si Dieu n'existait pas, il faudrait l'inventer." Mais toute la nature nous crie qu'il existe; qu'il y a une intelligence suprême, un pouvoir immense, un ordre admirable, et tout nous instruit de notre dépendance."/«Եթե Աստված գոյություն չունենար, անհրաժեշտ կլիներ նրան հորինել» Սակայն ողջ բնությունը ճչում է, որ նա գոյություն ունի, որ կա մի գերագույն բանականություն, մի ահռելի ուժ, մի հրաշալի կարգուկանոն և ամեն ինչ ուսուցանում է մեզ մեր կախվածությունը նրանից». - ասում էր Վոլտերը: :Pardon:

----------

ars83 (04.09.2011), Lionne_en_Chasse (07.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.09.2011), Maxpayne (24.09.2011), Ripsim (05.09.2011), Yevuk (04.09.2011), Ավետիք (18.09.2011), ՆանՍ (07.09.2011)

----------


## Lianik

Վիստ...դե դու ասա, քեզ ով է դրանք տվել????

----------


## VisTolog

> ""Si Dieu n'existait pas, il faudrait l'inventer." Mais toute la nature nous crie qu'il existe; qu'il y a une intelligence suprême, un pouvoir immense, un ordre admirable, et tout nous instruit de notre dépendance."/«Եթե Աստված գոյություն չունենար, անհրաժեշտ կլիներ նրան հորինել» Սակայն ողջ բնությունը ճչում է, որ նա գոյություն ունի, որ կա մի գերագույն բանականություն, մի ահռելի ուժ, մի հրաշալի կարգուկանոն և ամեն ինչ ուսուցանում է մեզ մեր կախվածությունը նրանից». - ասում էր Վոլտերը:


Բա դու ի՞նչ ես ասում: Մի անգամ գոնե քոնը ասա էլի: :Jpit:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բա ի՞նձ ովա տվել:


Իսկ ի՞նչ անպայման է, որ մարդի միօրինակ լինեն: Ես կասեի ավելին, ինքանո՞վ քեզ դուր կգար, եթե իրոք տենց լիներ…

Հենց կյանքի ամենագեղեցիկ կողմերն էլ մարդկանց տարբերություններն են, մեկը ծաղիկներ է սիրում, մյուսը չի սիրում... Մեկը ջազզ է լսում,մեկը՝ Վլե: Նույն ձև էլ տարատեսակ ճշմարտություններ/սխալներ հասկանալու հարցում տարբեր մարդիկ օգտագործում են տարբեր աղբյուրներ, ինչի արդյունքն էլ հանդիսանում են բանավեճերը:
Եթե քո մտածածով լիներ, դու հիմա էս թեման ուղղակի չէիր բացի ու վերջ :Wink:

----------

Yevuk (04.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ...դե դու ասա, քեզ ով է դրանք տվել????



Ի՞նչա նշանակում ովա ինձ հանդուրժողականություն, ներելու, հարգելու ունակություն, խիղճ տվել: :Blink: 

Էդ ամեն ինչը ձևավորվումա հասարակության, շրջապատի, ընտանիքի ու այլ գործոնների միջոցով:

Կարո՞ղա ես էնքան չեմ հասկանում, որ ինձ անպայման պետքա «բրդեն», որ ես հասկանամ պետքա հարգանք, խիղճ ու հանդուրժողականություն ունենալ:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Skeptic (04.09.2011), Շինարար (04.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ի՞նչ անպայման է, որ մարդի միօրինակ լինեն: Ես կասեի ավելին, ինքանո՞վ քեզ դուր կգար, եթե իրոք տենց լիներ…
> 
> Հենց կյանքի ամենագեղեցիկ կողմերն էլ մարդկանց տարբերություններն են, մեկը ծաղիկներ է սիրում, մյուսը չի սիրում... Մեկը ջազզ է լսում,մեկը՝ Վլե: Նույն ձև էլ տարատեսակ ճշմարտություններ/սխալներ հասկանալու հարցում տարբեր մարդիկ օգտագործում են տարբեր աղբյուրներ, ինչի արդյունքն էլ հանդիսանում են բանավեճերը:
> Եթե քո մտածածով լիներ, դու հիմա էս թեման ուղղակի չէիր բացի ու վերջ


Ես դեմ եմ, որ մարդիկ «անպայման միօրինակ լինեն», խոսքը դրա մասին չի: Մարդկանց տարբերությունը ոնցոր վերևում գրեցի, կախվածա շատ ու շատ այլ գործոններից, ոչ թե դրանք Աստվածա տվել:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Skeptic (04.09.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես դեմ եմ, որ մարդիկ «անպայման միօրինակ լինեն», խոսքը դրա մասին չի: Մարդկանց տարբերությունը ոնցոր վերևում գրեցի, կախվածա շատ ու շատ այլ գործոններից, ոչ թե դրանք Աստվածա տվել:


Խոսքը դրա մասին չի:
Դիցուք A մարդը ամբողջ կյանքում հավատում է Աստծուն, կատարում բոլոր պատվիրաններն ու երբեք մեղք չի գործում: Ու դիցուք B մարդուն էլ փոքր ժամանակ իր շրջապատում այնպես են վերաբերվում, որ ինքն էլ մեծանում է նույն մեղքերը չգործելու հստակ գիտակցմամբ:

Արտաքինից A-ն ու B-ն իրարից չեն տարբերվում, բայց A-ն հավատում է Աստծուն,B-ն չի հավատում: Հետևաբար, դու ուզում ես բացառես աշխարհում գոյություն ունեցող մարդկանց ուղեկցող բաներից մեկը` կրոնը: Այսինքն ձգտում ես միօրինակության:

----------

Lusina (04.09.2011), Moonwalker (04.09.2011), Sagittarius (04.09.2011), Yevuk (04.09.2011)

----------


## Lianik

Վիստ ջան, միևնույն պայմաններում նույնիսկ բույսերը, կենդանիները ..առավել ևս մարդիք տարբեր կերպ են <<կայանում>> :Wink:  (ավելի հարմար բառ չգտա): 

Հակված  չեմ այն կարծիքին, թե Աստված  եսիմ ինչ է ու եսիմ ուր..ինչ-որ գահի նստած մի ծերուկ է.... չէ... իմ ներսն է, քո բառերով այնքան էլ սխալված չենք լինի Նրան  _խիղճ_ անվանելով :Smile:

----------

Arpine (04.09.2011), Sambitbaba (05.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Խոսքը դրա մասին չի:
> Դիցուք A մարդը ամբողջ կյանքում հավատում է Աստծուն, կատարում բոլոր պատվիրաններն ու երբեք մեղք չի գործում: Ու դիցուք B մարդուն էլ փոքր ժամանակ իր շրջապատում այնպես են վերաբերվում, որ ինքն էլ մեծանում է նույն մեղքերը չգործելու հստակ գիտակցմամբ:
> 
> *Արտաքինից A-ն ու B-ն իրարից չեն տարբերվում*, բայց A-ն հավատում է Աստծուն,B-ն չի հավատում: Հետևաբար, դու ուզում ես բացառես աշխարհում գոյություն ունեցող մարդկանց ուղեկցող բաներից մեկը` կրոնը: Այսինքն ձգտում ես միօրինակության:


Ինձ  հենց տարբերություննա հետաքրքրում:  Եթե A-ն կարա առանց աստծո էլ լինի այնպես, ինչպիսին B-նա, էդ դեպքում ինչի՞նա պետք աստված:

ՀԳ Ուրիշ բան, եթե մենակ պետքով սահմանափակվեին A-երը ու իրանք իրանց աստծո հետ ապրեին, առանց այլ մարդկանց գլուխները արդուկելու:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

Ժողովուրդ, էստեղ մարդ կա՞, ով հավանություն ա տալիս կրոնի/աստծու/աստվածների կողմից բարոյականության մոնոպոլացման մտքին:  :Unsure:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Չէմ հավատում մարդկային զառանցաքներին, տեսիլքներին.... բայց գիտեմ որ Աստված կա ու էտի կաաայֆ ա :Love:  

Բացատրեմ ինչ նկատի ունեմ... ոչ այնպիսի աստված ինպիսին ինձ մատուցում են, երբ աստծուն բնութագրում են, իրա անունից խոսում են, հատկանիշներ և գործողություններ են վերագրում, էտի էլ չեղավ աստված՝ եղավ լեգենդի հերոս: Ընդհանուր առմամբ հակված եմ ամեն ինչին գիտական տրամաբանական բացատրություն տալ:Բայց կա մի բան, որ ոչ մի գիտնական պայթի-տրաքի, մեջտեղից կիսվի չի կարող տրամաբանական պատասխան տալ... *տիեզերք*՝ անվերջություն, ամեն ինչ, և ոչ ինչ՝ մի խոսքով հրաժարվում եմ բնութագրել, որովհետև անհնար ա.... հլը մի պահ պատկերացրեք, որ չեք կարող պատկերացնել տիեզերքի սահմանը, սկիզբը, վերջը:  :Love:  
Big Bang՝ տափակություն՝ կրոնական լոլոներից չտարբերվող... լավ ասա բա էտ ձեր Big Bangից առաջ ինչ էր: 
Այս հենց այս գերբնական անբացատրելին, անհասկանելին ինձ համար աստված է: Եվ քանի որ այն անբացատրելի է, ուստի պետք չէ, որ ինչ-որ առաքյալներ, աստծո ծառաներ գան, ասեն, թե աստված ինչ ա «մտածում»  :LOL: 

Իսկ կրոնի ինձ համար մշակույթ է. իմ ընտանիքի, իմ ազգի մշակույթի մի մասը, և սիրում եմ հետևել կրոնական ավանդույթներին որպես այդ մշակույթի մի գեղեցիկ մասը /քանի դրանք գեղեցիկ են և ցնորության չեն վերածվում/

----------

E-la Via (04.09.2011), Lianik (04.09.2011), Lusina (04.09.2011), Moonwalker (04.09.2011), VisTolog (04.09.2011), Yellow Raven (04.09.2011), Yevuk (04.09.2011), Հայուհի (13.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.09.2011)

----------


## Lianik

> Վիստ ջան, միևնույն պայմաններում նույնիսկ բույսերը, կենդանիները ..առավել ևս մարդիք տարբեր կերպ են <<կայանում>> (ավելի հարմար բառ չգտա): 
> 
> Հակված  չեմ այն կարծիքին, թե Աստված  եսիմ ինչ է ու եսիմ ուր..ինչ-որ գահի նստած մի ծերուկ է.... չէ... իմ ներսն է, քո բառերով այնքան էլ սխալված չենք լինի Նրան  _խիղճ_ անվանելով





> Աստված նախ և առաջ պետք է մարդու մեջ լինի, ամեն ոք պետք է Աստծուն իր մեջ փնտրի. «Աստծո արքայությունը ներսում, ձեր մեջ է»,- ասում է Ավետարանը (Ղուկ 17:21): Ամենակարևորը` մարդ պետք է հասկանա, որ ինքն ունի մի հզոր դատավոր,  ում առաջ դժվար է արդարանալ: Դա մարդու խիղճն է: Երբ այն մարդու մեջ կա, մարդը կկարողանա իր հոգուց ներս տեսնել Աստծուն:


http://www.araratian-tem.am/qpage.php?id=74

----------

ՆանՍ (07.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ուրիշ բան, եթե մենակ պետքով սահմանափակվեին A-երը ու իրանք իրանց աստծո հետ ապրեին, առանց գլուխ արդուկելու:


Էդքան էլ վստահ չեմ, թե ով է ավելի շատ գլուխ արդուկում: :LOL: 
Հենա դու ապրի առանց Աստծո, ապրի, եթե համոզված ես, որ դու ճիշտ ես: Թե չէ ի՞նչ մի փորձում ես A մարդու «աչքերը բացել»:
 Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ հասկանում եմ քեզ. ուզում ես մեջիդ կասկածի որդից ազատվել, արտահայտվելով ինքդ քեզ ապացուցել, որ դու չես կարող սխալվել: Չմտածես, էդ էլ կանցնի, Wista, ոչ առաջինն ես, ոչ էլ վերջինը: :Jpit:

----------

Ameli (06.09.2011), Sambitbaba (05.09.2011), ՆանՍ (07.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Էդքան էլ վստահ չեմ, թե ով է ավելի շատ գլուխ արդուկում:
> Հենա դու ապրի առանց Աստծո, ապրի, եթե համոզված ես, որ դու ճիշտ ես: Թե չէ ի՞նչ մի փորձում ես A մարդու «աչքերը բացել»:
>  Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ հասկանում եմ քեզ. ուզում ես մեջիդ կասկածի որդից ազատվել, արտահայտվելով ինքդ քեզ ապացուցել, որ դու չես կարող սխալվել: Չմտածես, էդ էլ կանցնի, Wista, ոչ առաջինն ես, ոչ էլ վերջինը:


Էս մենամարտում քո կողմից նեռվեր ուտելը չի անցնի: :Jpit: 

Չեմ ուզում աչքերը բացեմ, ուզում եմ հասկանամ ինչների՞նա պետք աստված, եթե գիտեն, որ A ու B գոյություն ունի էս կյանքում:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Sambitbaba (05.09.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ինձ  հենց տարբերություննա հետաքրքրում:  Եթե A-ն կարա առանց աստծո էլ լինի այնպես, ինչպիսին B-նա, էդ դեպքում ինչի՞նա պետք աստված:
> 
> ՀԳ Ուրիշ բան, եթե մենակ պետքով սահմանափակվեին A-երը ու իրանք իրանց աստծո հետ ապրեին, առանց այլ մարդկանց գլուխները արդուկելու:


Ուշադիր չես կարդում գրածներս... Այ հենց առաջին նախադասությունը գրածդ... Եթե ինչ-որ ձևով հասնում ես ինչ-որ բանի, ուրեմն մյուս ձևերն էլ պետք չե՞ն... Ի՞նչու ամեն ինչ չլինի ավելի բազմաժանր ու ավելի խայտաբղետ: Գունավորենք այս աշխարհը  :LOL: 

Իսկ արդուկելու պահով, հակառակ ճամբարն էլ պակաս չի արդուկում, նենց որ էդ էլ իր հետաքրքրությունն ունի :Tongue:

----------

Lianik (04.09.2011), Sambitbaba (05.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ուշադիր չես կարդում գրածներս... Այ հենց առաջին նախադասությունը գրածդ... Եթե ինչ-որ ձևով հասնում ես ինչ-որ բանի, ուրեմն մյուս ձևերն էլ պետք չե՞ն... Ի՞նչու ամեն ինչ չլինի ավելի բազմաժանր ու ավելի խայտաբղետ: Գունավորենք այս աշխարհը 
> 
> Իսկ արդուկելու պահով, հակառակ ճամբարն էլ պակաս չի արդուկում, նենց որ էդ էլ իր հետաքրքրությունն ունի


Հակառակ ճամբարը այլ ելք չունի: Իրանք իրանց համար հանգիստ ապրում են:


Թող էն մյուս ձևերն էլ լինեն, իմ հարցը ուրիշա` ինչների՞դա պետք աստված: Դեռ մեկ պատասխան եմ ստացել, բայց էդ պատասխանը 100% հերքվելու տեղ ունի:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Ես սիրում եմ մեղք գործել:


Սիրում ես մեղքը, դրա համար էլ հերքում ես Աստծուն:

----------

eduard30 (05.09.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Իսկ արդուկելու պահով, հակառակ ճամբարն էլ պակաս չի արդուկում, նենց որ էդ էլ իր հետաքրքրությունն ունի


Հակառակ ճամբարի «արդուկելը» մեծամասամբ պատասխան ռեակցիա ա:  :Pardon:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հակառակ ճամբարի «արդուկելը» մեծամասամբ պատասխան ռեակցիա ա:


Մեկը հարցնի բա կարգավիճակդ ի՞նչա, եթե ոչ գնոստիկների Աստվածը  :Tongue: 
Տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ կարողա և պատասխան ռեակցիան մյուս ճամբարի կողմից ավելի շատա, բայց հարձակումներ էլ քիչ չեն լինում :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

> Սիրում ես մեղքը, դրա համար էլ հերքում ես Աստծուն:



Սիրելն ուրիշա, մեղք գործելն ուրիշ:

Դու չես գործում, որովհետև.

1. Գիտակցում ես, որ դա սխալա:
2. Գիտակցում ես, որ դա սխալա, որովհետև այդպես է գրված:

----------

E-la Via (04.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Sambitbaba (05.09.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Մեկը հարցնի բա կարգավիճակդ ի՞նչա, եթե ոչ գնոստիկների Աստվածը


Դու ինձանից էլ լավ գիտես, թե ինչի համար եմ դրել:  :Tongue: 




> Տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ կարողա և պատասխան ռեակցիան մյուս ճամբարի կողմից ավելի շատա, բայց հարձակումներ էլ քիչ չեն լինում


Ճիշտ ա:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Էս մենամարտում քո կողմից նեռվեր ուտելը չի անցնի:
> 
> Չեմ ուզում աչքերը բացեմ, ուզում եմ հասկանամ ինչների՞նա պետք աստված, եթե գիտեն, որ A ու B գոյություն ունի էս կյանքում:


Ի՞նչիս ա պետք կոճապղպեղ ուտելը, եթե կան մարդիկ ովքեր առանց դրա էլ լիարժեք ապրում են: :Fool: 





> Հակառակ ճամբարի «արդուկելը» մեծամասամբ պատասխան ռեակցիա ա:


Հիմա Վիսթը ի պատասխան ո՞ւմ ա արդուկը միացրել: :Unsure:

----------

Ameli (06.09.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Հիմա Վիսթը ի պատասխան ո՞ւմ ա արդուկը միացրել:


Իրանից հարցրու:  :Pardon:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Աստծուն հիշում են
> 
> 1. Երբ նեղն են
> 1.2 Երբ օգնության կարիք ունեն


Այո, բայց ոչ թե նեղությունները հեռացնելու, այլ դրանք հաղթահարելու կամքն Աստծո կողմից ամրացնելու և իմաստությամբ վարվելու համար: Քանի որ յուրաքանչյուր հաղթահարված նեղություն նոր գիտելիք է ավելացնում դրա դեմ պայքարելու համար և «բարձրացնում է դիմադրողականությունը»: Նաև ելնում ենք այն դրույթից, որ Աստված հոգում է մեր մասին և _«մեր վրայ ոչ մի փորձութիւն չի եկել, բացի մարդկանցից եկածից։ Բայց հաւատարիմ է Աստուած, որ մեզ աւելի փորձութեան մէջ չի գցելու, քան կարող էք տանել. այլ՝ փորձութեան հետ փրկութեան ելք էլ է ցոյց տալու, որպէսզի կարողանաք համբերել»_ (Ա Կոր. Ժ 13):




> 1.2.1 Հիվանդությունից «ազատում»


Անկեղծ ասած, այս կետը ես կիրառում եմ գրեթե բացառապես ուրիշների հիվանդության դեպքում, համարելով, որ սեփական ֆիզիկական տկարություն ևս հօգուտ ինձ է գործում:




> 1.2.2 Ֆինանսական ու ֆինանսական «տեսք» ունեցող ցանկություններ (իր, առարկա)


Սա սխալ եմ համարում: _«Եւ դուք մի՛ մտահոգուէք, թէ ի՛նչ էք ուտելու կամ ի՛նչ էք խմելու, եւ մի՛ մտատանջուէք, որովհետեւ այդ ամէնը աշխարհի հեթանոսներն են, որ փնտռում են։ Իսկ ձեր Հայրը գիտէ, որ այդ ամէնը պէտք է ձեզ։ Այլ դուք հետամո՛ւտ եղէք Աստծու արքայութեանը, եւ այդ ամէնը աւելիով կը տրուի ձեզ»_ (Ղուկ. ԺԲ 29-31):




> 1.2.3 Ուզածին հասնելու համար օգնության խնդրանք:


Ոչ. «_քո կա՛մքը թող լինի երկրի վրայ, ինչպէս որ երկնքում է..._» (Մատթ. Զ 11): Համոզված լինելով, որ, քանի որ 
ա. Աստծուն ավելի շատ և բազմակողմանի է հայտի իրավիճակը, որում գտնվում ենք, բ. Աստծո կամքը մեր նկատմամբ «_բարին եւ հաճելին եւ կատարեալն_» է (Հռոմ. ԺԲ 2), ապա Նրա կամքի կատարումը լավագույն ազդեցությունը կունենա մեզ համար:




> 2. Երբ իրենք իրենց համար դատավոր են ստեղծում, որպեսզի էդ դատավորը կարողանա ճնշի իրենց` իրենց իսկ սխալ գործողություններն ու ցանկությունները չիրականացնելու համար /օր. մարդը ցանկանումա գողություն անի, բայց ասումա «չէ, իմ աստվածն ինձ կպատժի».. բայց էդ աստծուն` դատավորին` կետ 2րդ, ինքնա էդպիսին ստեղծել, որ թույլ չտա: Նույն տրամաբանությամբ էլ հանցագործնա իր աստծուն ստեղծում նենց, որ ինքը գողությունը թույլա տալիս կամ ուղղակի չի պատժում /չնայած ի՞նչ պատիժ/:


Աստված չէ մարդուն պատժում, այլ մարդ ինքն է իր վրա պատիժ բերում: Աստված հստակորեն մարդուն ցույց է տվել այն ամենը, ինչ օգտակար է մարդու համար և նպաստում է նրա ներդաշնակ, բանական զարգացմանը: Նշված ուղղությունը չընտրելը ցանկացած մարդու իրավունքն է (_«Ամէն ինչ ինձ թոյլատրելի է...»_, Ա Կոր. Ժ 23): Միևնույն ժամանակ մարդը տեղեկացված է, որ հակառակ ճանապարհի «բնական» արդյունքը բացասական ազդեցություն ունի մարդու վրա (_«...բայց ամէն բան չէ, որ օգտակար է»_, Ա, Կոր. Ժ 23, _«Իւրաքանչիւր ոք փորձւում է՝ հրապուրուելով եւ խաբուելով իր ցանկութիւններից։ Այնուհետեւ ցանկութիւնը, յղանալով, մեղք է ծնում, եւ մեղքը, հասունանալով, մահ է ծնում»_, Հակ. Ա 14-15): 




> Այսպիսով հարց. ի՞նչ կփոխվի քո կյանքում, ի՞նչը *կպակասի* քո կյանքում, եթե մտածես, որ քո պատկերացրած Աստվածը գոյություն չունի:


Նախ՝ «իմ պատկերացրած Աստծո» մասին: Ես չեմ համարում, որ Աստծուն պատկերացնում եմ բացարձակապես ճիշտ կերպով, կամ ամբողջությամբ, ուստի չեմ բացառում իմ պատկերացումների ճշգրտումը, Աստվածճանաչության ընդլայնումը հետագա կյանքի ընթացքում: Ըստ այդմ, իմ կյանքում ոչինչ չի պակասի՝ Աստծո մասին գիտելիքի մեկ մակարդակից մյուսին անցնելիս, հակառակը՝ կավելանա: Եթե խոսքն այն մասին է, թե ինչ կփոխվի, եթե դադարեմ հավատալ Աստծո գոյությանը, ապա դա կլինի իմ կողմից անիմաստ և անօգուտ քայլ, կթուլացնի, և, որդյունքում, կարծում եմ, կոչնչացնի իմ արժեհամակարգի իմաստն ու ամրությունը (քանի որ այն իր հիմքում ունի քրիստոնեությունը), կպակասեցնի հստակությունը և կներմուծի քաոս մի շարք կենսական հարցերում ու գիտելիքներում:

----------

Ameli (06.09.2011), E-la Via (04.09.2011), eduard30 (05.09.2011), Freeman (04.09.2011), Lianik (04.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.09.2011), Moonwalker (05.09.2011), Sagittarius (04.09.2011), Yevuk (04.09.2011), հովարս (04.09.2011), ՆանՍ (07.09.2011)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Աթեիզմին էլ կամաց-կամաց դառնում աղանդավորական շարժում: էս ինչքան ա քարոզվում:  :LOL:  Մնում ա տներով բուկլետ բաժանվի: Չնայած ու՞մ նկարը պետք ա տեղադրվի էդ բուկլետում, հանրությունը սիրում ա գունազարդ պրոպագանդա:

Ասում են Աստված մարդու երջանկության համար հորինեց հավատն ու սերը: Իսկ նախանձախնդիր սատանան այնպես արեց, որ մարդը շփոթի հավատը՝ կրոնի, իսկ սերը ամուսնության հետ:

----------

Ameli (06.09.2011), E-la Via (04.09.2011), Lianik (04.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Sagittarius (04.09.2011), Yevuk (04.09.2011), Մանուլ (04.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Նախ՝ «իմ պատկերացրած Աստծո» մասին: Ես չեմ համարում, որ Աստծուն պատկերացնում եմ բացարձակապես ճիշտ կերպով, կամ ամբողջությամբ, ուստի չեմ բացառում իմ պատկերացումների ճշգրտումը, Աստվածճանաչության ընդլայնումը հետագա կյանքի ընթացքում: Ըստ այդմ, իմ կյանքում ոչինչ չի պակասի՝ Աստծո մասին գիտելիքի մեկ մակարդակից մյուսին անցնելիս, հակառակը՝ կավելանա: Եթե խոսքն այն մասին է, թե ինչ կփոխվի, *եթե դադարեմ հավատալ Աստծո գոյությանը, ապա դա կլինի իմ կողմից անիմաստ և անօգուտ քայլ, կթուլացնի, և, որդյունքում, կարծում եմ, կոչնչացնի իմ արժեհամակարգի իմաստն ու ամրությունը (քանի որ այն իր հիմքում ունի քրիստոնեությունը), կպակասեցնի հստակությունը և կներմուծի քաոս մի շարք կենսական հարցերում ու գիտելիքներում:*


Շատ լավ, հակառակ չեմ գնա որովհետև ստացա պատասխանս ու դա ինձ բավարարումա դեռ: 

Սենց պատասխաններ եմ ակնկալում, առանց ավել-պակաս բաների: Հստակ ու պարզ:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Sambitbaba (05.09.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Այսպիսով հարց. ի՞նչ կփոխվի քո կյանքում, ի՞նչը *կպակասի* քո կյանքում, եթե մտածես, որ քո պատկերացրած Աստվածը գոյություն չունի:


Կմտածեմ, որ էս թեման անիմաստ ա :Dntknw:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Կարծում եմ վիճելը անիմաստ է,մեկ է ամեն մեկը մնալու է իր կարծիքին :Think:  Հով ջան նյարդերդ մի քայքայի,երբ ցանկանում ես ինչ-որ մեկի աշխարհայացքը փոխել՝ ինքնաբերաբար դառնում ես նրա թշնամին,դա նման է օրգանիզմի իմունային պատսխանի՝ հակամարմիների հանդեպ,մարդու աշխարհայացքը կարող է փոխել միայն մահը,ինչպես ասում են մոդան փոխվում է,բայց ճաշակը մնում է անփոփոխ,ֆակտը դա այն է ինչում մենք համուզված ենք,բայց ծիծաղելին այն է,որ ֆակտերը շատ դինամիկ ձեւով փոխվում են,ոչ մի բան հավերժ չի,պետք չէ ոչ մի բանից կախում ունենալ եւ պետք է հիշել որ պատմությունը գրում են հաղթողները:

Պ.Ս. Ես տրանսհումանիստ աթեիստ եմ եւ հարգում եմ բոլոր հավատացյալներին,եթե նրանք հարգում են գիտությունը,էվոլուցիան,վհուկների որս,խաչակրած արշավանք չեն սկսում,նոր տեխնալոգիաներին չեն խանգարում եւ իրենց կամքը չեն պարտադրում ուրիշներին,չեն խանգարում ինձ՝ չեմ խանգարում իրենց :Ok: 
կներեք այս արտահայտությունը ռուսերեն գրելու համար՝գեղեցիկ չի թարգմանվում :Blush: 
В действительности все иначе, чем на самом деле. *Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери*

----------

E-la Via (04.09.2011), Freeman (04.09.2011), Moonwalker (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Sagittarius (04.09.2011), Skeptic (04.09.2011), VisTolog (04.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.09.2011)

----------


## aragats

> Այո: Պատասխանը նայա, որ ինձ աստված պետք չի եկել նշածս կետերի իրագործման համար. մի պարզ պատճառով, որ էդ ՄԵԿԸ ընդամենը պատրանքա:


  :Think:   Եթե թեմա ես բացել, նշանակում է կասկածում ես, փնտրում ես: Եթե լավ փնտրես, օրերից մի օր կգտնես, եթե ոչ Աստծուն,

ապա գոնե այն, ինչ քեզ կբավարարի: Քանի որ կզգաս՝ դրանից ավել իմանալու համար պետք է «գծից» այն կողմ անցնել, իսկ դա անվերադարձ ճանապարհ է: :Think:

----------


## հովարս

> ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Շուտ եմ ասել փակել չկա:
> 
> Մեջբերեմ որոշ ժամանակ առաջ ակումբցիներից մեկի հետ եղած նամակագրությունից:
> 
> Մարդիկ, որոնք հավատում են կամ ստեղծում են իրենց աստծուն, էդ աստծու մեջ «ներարկում» են էն բացը, որը իրենց կյանքում չկա: Մեկը կտեսնի ծնողին, մյուսը պաշտպանին, մյուսը դատավորին, էն մեկը ամենակարող ու բարի պապիկի, էն մյուսը բոլոր ցանկություններն իրականացնողի... և այլն:
> 
> Աստծուն հիշում են
> 
> 1. Երբ նեղն են
> ...


Եթե դու մի սուտ ես հորինում , հետո հավատո՞ւմ ես այդ ստին, եթե այո, ցավալի է, բայց դժվար թե մեկը հավատա իր հորինած ստին: Սա քեզ ասում եմ որ հասկանաս, որ չես կարող ստեղծել մի աստված ու հետո նրանից ակնկալես ինչ որ մի բան, այնպես որ օրինակներդ հարմար չեն:




> Այսպիսով հարց. ի՞նչ կփոխվի քո կյանքում, ի՞նչը *կպակասի* քո կյանքում, եթե մտածես, որ քո պատկերացրած Աստվածը գոյություն չունի:


Փառք Աստծուն, որ Աստված իմ պատկերացումով չի և Նա գոյություն ունի, քանի որ կյանքը հենց իրենից է բխում: Իսկ եթե Նա չլիներ , մենք անասունների կնմանվեինք

----------

Ameli (06.09.2011), eduard30 (05.09.2011)

----------


## ArtSus

Միթե կյանք կա առանց Աստծո? Մինչ պատասխանելը այս հարցին կցանկանայի հասկանալ , մարդիկ ինչ են հասկանում կյանք ասելով, ինչ է կյանքը? , ինչի համար են ծնվել  և ուր են գնում?  ասենք՝  ծնվեցինք, մեծացանք, դպրոց, հետո ինչ որ  ԲՈՒՀ  սովորեցինք կամ չսովորեցինք, ամուսնացանք ,երեխաներ ,  հոգսեր ,հոգսեր, պայքար մի կտոր չոր հացի ,էն էլ ...., հետո???? , հետո սկսում էս հասկանալ , որ մի զորավոր ուժ կա, որին ուզում էս փնտրել, ճանաչել,հասկանալ, որը զորու է քեզ հասկանալ, օգնել և վերջապես քեզ հետ խոսել,սովորացնել իր անհուն գիտությունը. Տարիներ  առաջ, երբ Աստված չէի ճանաչում , ինձ էլ էր թվում է թե Աստված մեր խիղճն է ,որ մեջ կա, որը զերծ է պահում վատ արարքներ անելուց: 
 Բայց  միայն տարիներ հետո հասկացա, որ Աստված իրական , ռեալ,  կենդանի  Աստված է, որ մեզ ստեղծել է ,ոչ միայն այս կյանքի, այլ հավիտենական կյանքի համար, որ *կյանքը հենց Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է*, որն անբողջ մարդկության համար իր կյանքը զոհեց, հարություն առավ և իր  արյունով մեզ մեղքերից ազատեց և  գնեց ,ազատեց սատանայի գերությունից ,և ով որ նրան հավատա կյանք ունենա և էլ ավելին ունենա:
 Եվ եթե շատ-շատերին թվում է , թե Աստված իրենց կյանքում ոչ մի բան չի արել, ամենը իրենք են իրենց ուժերով արել,ոչ մեկին չէմ մեղադրի ,թող իրենց կարծիքին մնան, բայց գոնե փնտրեք, անպայման դուք էլ մի օր կհանդիպեք և միայն այդ հանդիպումից հետո կհասկանաք Աստծո մեծությունը, նրա անսահման սերը և քաղցրությունը և որ ամենակարևորը՝ *նրա իրական լինելը*...

----------

Ameli (06.09.2011), E-la Via (05.09.2011), ՆանՍ (07.09.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> եթե Նա չլիներ , մենք անասունների կնմանվեինք


*Ամեն*
*Նիցշեն* հիմա դագաղի մեջ շուռ եկավ,իսկ *Դարվինը*...Չկա միտքը՝չկա նաեւ պրոբլեմը: :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Skeptic (04.09.2011), VisTolog (04.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Սիրելն ուրիշա, մեղք գործելն ուրիշ:
> :


Եթե մեղքը չսիրես, չես էլ գործի,այնպես որ ուրիշ չի




> Դու չես գործում, որովհետև.
> 
> 1. Գիտակցում ես, որ դա սխալա:
> 2. Գիտակցում ես, որ դա սխալա, որովհետև այդպես է գրված:


Ես էլ եմ գործում, բայց փորձում եմ հեռու մնալ, և հիմնական պատճառն այն է , որ սիրում եմ Աստծուն

----------

eduard30 (05.09.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Այսպիսով հարց. ի՞նչ կփոխվի քո կյանքում, ի՞նչը *կպակասի* քո կյանքում, եթե մտածես, որ քո պատկերացրած Աստվածը գոյություն չունի:


 Ինչը կպակասի՞: Ուղղակի կմտածեմ, որ հիմար եմ, որ Աստծո գոյությունը հաստատող փաստերը աչքիս առաջ` ես չեմ հավատում  :Pardon: :

----------

Lianik (05.09.2011), Yevuk (05.09.2011), ՆանՍ (07.09.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ինչը կպակասի՞: Ուղղակի կմտածեմ, որ հիմար եմ, որ Աստծո գոյությունը հաստատող փաստերը աչքիս առաջ` ես չեմ հավատում :


Եվ որո՞նք են այդ փաստերը:  :Xeloq:

----------

E-la Via (05.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (04.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), VisTolog (04.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Կարծում եմ վիճելը անիմաստ է,մեկ է ամեն մեկը մնալու է իր կարծիքին Հով ջան նյարդերդ մի քայքայի,երբ ցանկանում ես ինչ-որ մեկի աշխարհայացքը փոխել՝ ինքնաբերաբար դառնում ես նրա թշնամին


Ոչ թե ուզում եմ ինչ-որ մեկի աշխարհայացքը փոխեմ, այլ ուզում եմ որ իրենք փոխեն: :Jpit: 



> Եվ որո՞նք են այդ փաստերը:


Ո՞նց, ծորակը բացում ես, ջուրա գալիս: Բա էդ փա՞ստ չի:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Skeptic (04.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե մեղքը չսիրես, չես էլ գործի,այնպես որ ուրիշ չի
> 
> 
> Ես էլ եմ գործում, բայց փորձում եմ հեռու մնալ, և հիմնական պատճառն այն է , որ սիրում եմ Աստծուն


Ես էլ եմ գործում, բայց փորձում եմ հեռու մնալ, և հիմնական պատճառն այն չէ, որ գրքում գրածա որ դա սխալա, այլ ն ա, որ ես ինքս եմ հասկանում դրա սխալականությունը: Իմ կարծիքով մարդիկ ռոբոտներ չեն, որ ինչ կարդան, էն էլ անեն: Չնայած կարծիքս գնալով փոխվումա:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Sambitbaba (05.09.2011), Skeptic (04.09.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ոչ թե ուզում եմ ինչ-որ մեկի աշխարհայացքը փոխեմ, այլ ուզում եմ որ իրենք փոխեն:


Մեջիքը շատ լավ բան ասեց. «...հարգում եմ բոլոր հավատացյալներին,եթե նրանք հարգում են գիտությունը,էվոլուցիան,վհուկների որս,խաչակրած արշավանք չեն սկսում,նոր տեխնալոգիաներին չեն խանգարում եւ իրենց կամքը չեն պարտադրում ուրիշներին,չեն խանգարում ինձ՝ չեմ խանգարում իրենց»:
Ու երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ, բայց ցավն էն ա, որ էդ կարգի մարդիկ շատ քիչ են  :Sad:  (Ակումբում, հասկանալի պատճառներով, էնքան էլ քիչ չեն  :Jpit: )




> Ո՞նց, ծորակը բացում ես, ջուրա գալիս: Բա էդ փա՞ստ չի:


 :Hands Up: 

Մարդամեկին մի հատ վիդեո էի տվել նայելու, ու հիմա կդնեմ, թեկուզ ոչ մեկ չնայի. ուղղակի ավելի քան համապատասխան ա

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Այսպիսով հարց. ի՞նչ կփոխվի քո կյանքում, ի՞նչը *կպակասի* քո կյանքում, եթե մտածես, որ քո պատկերացրած Աստվածը գոյություն չունի:


 հավատը կկորի Վիստ ջան հավատը , որ ամեն ինչ դեռ լավ է լինելու

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Թեման սկզբից կարդալով գալիս էի՝ արդեն մտքումս մշակելով ապագա գրառումս, մեկ էլ տեսա, որ ինձնից առաջ արդեն այդ գրառումն արել են։ Ու լրիվ մեկին մեկ իմ անելիք գրառումն է, է՜...




> Չեմ հավատում մարդկային զառանցաքներին, տեսիլքներին.... բայց գիտեմ որ Աստված կա ու էտի կաաայֆ ա 
> 
> Բացատրեմ ինչ նկատի ունեմ... *ոչ այնպիսի աստված ինչպիսին ինձ մատուցում են, երբ աստծուն բնութագրում են, իրա անունից խոսում են, հատկանիշներ և գործողություններ են վերագրում*, էտի էլ չեղավ աստված՝ եղավ լեգենդի հերոս: Ընդհանուր առմամբ հակված եմ ամեն ինչին գիտական տրամաբանական բացատրություն տալ:Բայց կա մի բան, որ ոչ մի գիտնական պայթի-տրաքի, մեջտեղից կիսվի չի կարող տրամաբանական պատասխան տալ... *տիեզերք*՝ անվերջություն, ամեն ինչ, և ոչ ինչ՝ մի խոսքով հրաժարվում եմ բնութագրել, որովհետև անհնար ա.... հլը մի պահ պատկերացրեք, որ չեք կարող պատկերացնել տիեզերքի սահմանը, սկիզբը, վերջը:  
> Big Bang՝ տափակություն՝ կրոնական լոլոներից չտարբերվող... լավ ասա բա էտ ձեր Big Bangից առաջ ինչ էր: 
> Այս հենց այս գերբնական անբացատրելին, անհասկանելին ինձ համար աստված է: Եվ քանի որ այն անբացատրելի է, ուստի պետք չէ, որ ինչ-որ առաքյալներ, աստծո ծառաներ գան, ասեն, թե աստված ինչ ա «մտածում»


Հատկապես էս մասերը։ Լրիվ իմն է...




> Այս հենց այս գերբնական անբացատրելին, անհասկանելին ինձ համար աստված է: Եվ քանի որ այն անբացատրելի է, ուստի պետք չէ, որ ինչ-որ առաքյալներ, աստծո ծառաներ գան, ասեն, թե աստված ինչ ա «մտածում»





> Իսկ կրոնն ինձ համար մշակույթ է. իմ ընտանիքի, իմ ազգի մշակույթի մի մասը, և սիրում եմ հետևել կրոնական ավանդույթներին որպես այդ մշակույթի մի գեղեցիկ մասը /քանի դրանք գեղեցիկ են և ցնորության չեն վերածվում/

----------

E-la Via (05.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Sagittarius (05.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Իմ կարծիքով մարդիկ ռոբոտներ չեն, որ ինչ կարդան, էն էլ անեն: Չնայած կարծիքս գնալով փոխվումա:


Իսկ քո արածը ի՞նչ է, եթե ոչ ուրիշի մտքերը կրկնելը ...

----------

eduard30 (05.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ քո արածը ի՞նչ է, եթե ոչ ուրիշի մտքերը կրկնելը ...


Ես ընտրության հնարավորություն ունեմ: Ես եմ որոշում լավն ու վատը, բարին ու չարը, օգտակարն ու վնասակարը, այլ ոչ թե առաջնորդվում եմ օրենսգրքով: Իսկ այ հավատացյալները ունեն մեկ ընտրության հնարավորություն՝ աստվածաշունչ, ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------

Freeman (09.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (06.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012)

----------


## Yevuk

> Այսպիսով հարց. ի՞նչ կփոխվի քո կյանքում, ի՞նչը *կպակասի* քո կյանքում, եթե մտածես, որ քո պատկերացրած Աստվածը գոյություն չունի:


Ոչմիբան: Եթե հավատամ Աստծուն կամ չհավատամ, իմ կյանքում հաստատ ոչ մի փոփոխություն չի լինի. ես ոնց հիմա ապրում եմ, տենց էլ կապրեմ: Բայց ուղղակի ես երբեք չեմ կարողանա մտածել, որ Աստված գոյություն չունի, քանի որ ես զգում եմ իր ներկայությունը իմ կյանքում, ու էտ բառերով չես բացատրի, էլ ուր մնաց անհավատին համոզեմ: Մի համեմատություն անեմ, որ ավելի պարզ լինի տեսակետս. Աստված ոնց որ անոնիմ մի «մարդ» լինի, ով առանց քո իմացության օգնում ա, ու դու վաղ թե ուշ դրա մասին իմանում ես ինչ-որ ուրիշից. հիմա դու կարող ես հավատալ, չհավատալ, նրան շնորհակալ լինել, արհամարհել, կարծես ոչինչ չի արել քեզ համար, չնկատել (չհասկանալ) նրա օգնությունը և այլ տարբերակներ: Ուղղակի տարբերությունը այն ա, որ եթե անգամ չես էլ հավատում ու արհամարհում ես Նրան, Նա էլի քեզ շարունակում ա օգնել:  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (05.09.2011), Moonwalker (05.09.2011), Sambitbaba (06.09.2011), Արէա (05.09.2011), Մանուլ (08.09.2011), ՆանՍ (07.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ես ընտրության հնարավորություն ունեմ: Ես եմ որոշում լավն ու վատը, բարին ու չարը, օգտակարն ու վնասակարը, այլ ոչ թե առաջնորդվում եմ օրենսգրքով: Իսկ այ հավատացյալները ունեն մեկ ընտրության հնարավորություն՝ աստվածաշունչ, ուրիշ ոչինչ:


Վիստ ջան, քեզ հույսրե տուր:

Մարդը ընդունիչ է , կամ Աստծուց է ընդունում , կամ էլ հակառակորդից, երրորդը տրված չի, որոշիր թե ումից ես ընդունում  :Smile:

----------

eduard30 (05.09.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինձ աստված պետք չի եկել նշածս կետերի իրագործման համար:


Կարելի՞ է արդյոք քո այս խոսքերը հասկանալ հետևյալ կերպ. *Ես Եմ Իմ Կյանքի Արարիչը*:




> ա. Էդ ամեն ինչը ձևավորվումա հասարակության, շրջապատի, ընտանիքի ու այլ գործոնների միջոցով:
> 
> բ. Կարո՞ղա ես էնքան չեմ հասկանում, որ ինձ անպայման պետքա «բրդեն», որ ես հասկանամ պետքա հարգանք, խիղճ ու հանդուրժողականություն ունենալ:


Հիմա սրանցից ո՞ր մեկը, Վիսթ: Եկ, կողմնորոշվենք, խնդրում եմ. ձևավորվում *ա՞*, թե՞ դու հասկանում ես:

Ինձ թվում է, թե քո այս երկու նախադասությունների մեջ ինչ-որ հակասություն կա: Բայց ինձ թվում է նաև, թե դու ցանկանում ես ասել հետևյալը. Այդ ամեն ինչը ձևավորվում է հասարակության, շրջապատի, ընտանիքի ու այլ գործոնների միջոցով, կախված նրանից, թե ինչպես եմ ես այդ գործոններն ընկալում:
Ընդ որում ասեմ, որ կարելի է թվարկել բազում "գործոններ", այլ ոչ միայն քո թվարկած երեքը: Օրինակ. կլիմայական պայմանները, աշխարհագրական գտնվելիուրթյունը, ազգությունը, սեռը, - բազում այլ բաներ էլ: Եվ այդ բազմաթիվ գործոնների մեջ ոչ վերջին տեղն է գրավում, ինչ խոսք, նաև Աստված… 
Հիմա. 
Աթեիստը վերցնում և այդ ցուցակից ջնջում է Աստծոն: 
Հոգևորականներից ոմանք ջնջում են ընտանիքը: 
Հավատացյալներից ոմանք ջնջում են հասարակությունը: 
"Կապույտ" երիտասարդը ջնջում է հակառակ սեռը: 
Դու մի ինչ-որ առանձնահատուկ տարբերություն տեսնո՞ւմ ես այդ ջնջողական աշխատանքի մեջ: Չի՞ թվում քեզ արդյոք, որ մենք բոլորս ուղղակի փորձում ենք պատասխանել միևնույն հարցին. *իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե ես ջնջեմ…*

Մաքս Ֆրիշը մի հոյակապ վեպ ունի. "Անվանեմ ինձ Գանտեմբայն", - կարդացե՞լ ես…  Գրքի հերոսը փորձում է պատասխանել հենց այդ հարցին. "իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե...": Նա փոխում  է իր կյանքը, կյանքի միևնույն ակնթարթները վերապրում է տարբեր իրավիճակների մեջ, անընդհատ վերափոխելով ինչ-որ էպիզոդներ, նույնիսկ իր անունն է փոխում մի քանի անգամ… Բայց ինչ էլ անի՝ միևնույն է,  գալիս է մի ակնթարթ, երբ բոլոր նրա վերափոխումները վերջիվերջո նրան նորից բերում-հասցնում են իր կյանքի միևնույն ընթացքին:

Նույն բանը կատարվում է նաև մեզ հետ. որքան էլ որ հրաժարվենք քո ասած գործոններից, նրանցից որ մեկն էլ ընտրենք՝ հրաժարվելու համար, - միևնույն է, վերջում մենք բոլորս էլ նույնն ենք. Արևի վրա բոցկլտացող մոմեր, կամ, այլ կերպ ասած, միևնույն Աստծո տարբեր մասնիկներ:
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Հ.Գ. Լավ: Այսքան գրեցի, ուրեմն փորձեմ միանգամից հարցիդ էլ պատասխանել:



> ի՞նչ կփոխվի քո կյանքում, ի՞նչը կպակասի քո կյանքում, եթե մտածես, որ քո պատկերացրած Աստվածը գոյություն չունի:


Ելնելով իմ աշխարհայացքից, որ Աստված, դա ամեն ինչ է, այն ամենը, ինչ մեզ շրջապատում է, ինչ մենք տեսնում ենք, զգում ենք, լսում ենք, շնչում ենք և չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ենք անում մեր բոլոր վեց զգայարաններով և, դրան գումարած, նաև այն ամենը, ինչ մենք չենք տեսնում ու չենք զգում մեր զգայարաններով, - ելնելով այն հանգամանքից, որ ես էլ, դու էլ այդ Ամբողջական, Համայն Աստծո անբաժանելի, փոքրիկ, բայց շատ կարևոր մասերն ենք հանդիսանում, - ես մտածում եմ, որ եթե գոյություն չունենար Աստված, ուրեմն գոյություն չէր ունենա ոչինչ, և ես ու դու էլ այդ թվում, իհարկե:

Հրաժարվել Աստծոց, դա նույն բանն է, եթե մի օր քո ձախ ոտքի ճկույթը վերցնի ու հրաժարվի քո ամբողջ մարմնի գոյությունից…

----------

E-la Via (05.09.2011), Lianik (05.09.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> եթե անգամ չես էլ հավատում ու արհամարհում ես Նրան, Նա էլի քեզ շարունակում ա օգնել:


Շատ լավ ասացիր, Եվուկ ջան: Եվ որպես ասածիդ շարունակություն, թույլ տուր պատմել Էնթոնի դե Մենլոյի մի սքանչելի պատմվածք, "Գորտի աղոթքը" գրքից: Կարծում եմ, տեղին կլինի:


*ԹԵ ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ԷՐ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՕԳՆՈՒՄ ԳՅՈՒՂԻՆ*

Գյուղի տերտերը սուրբ մարդ էր: Դժվար րոպեներին մարդիկ միշտ նրա մոտ էին գալիս խորհրդի: Այդ ժամանակ նա մի ինչ-որ գաղտնի տեղ էր գնում անտառում, ու ինչ-որ գաղտնի աղոթք էր շշնջում: Աստված միշտ լսում էր այդ աղոթքն ու օգնում էր գյուղին:

Սուրբ տերտերի մահից հետո, մարդիկ սկսեցին դիմել նրա հետնորդին, որը սուրբ չէր, բայց գիտեր գաղտնի տեղն անտառում և գաղտնի աղոթքը: Նա ասում էր. "Աստված, Դու գիտես, որ ես սուրբ չեմ: Բայց չէ՞ որ դա պատճառ չէ Քեզ համար չլսել աղոթքս ու չհասնել օգնության…" Աստված լսում էր աղոթքն ու օգնում էր գյուղին:

Սրան հաջորդող տերտերը նույնպես սուրբ չէր, ու նաև չգիտեր այն գաղտնի տեղն անտառում: Եվ, երբ գյուղացիները դիմում էին նրան, նա գնում էր անտառ, կարդում էր այն գաղտնի աղոթքն ու ասում. "Աստված, մի՞թե տեղն այդքան կարևոր է Քեզ համար: Մի՞թե յաուրաքանչյուր տեղ էլ սրբություն ձեռք չի բերում Քո ներկայությամբ: Լսիր աղոթքս և հասիր օգնության"… Եվ Աստված լսում էր աղոթքն ու օգնում էր  գյուղին:

Հաջորդ տերտերն էլ սուրբ չէր, չգիտեր գաղտնի տեղն ու չգիտեր գաղտնի աղոթքը: Նա ասում էր. "Մի՞թե ինչ-որ գաղտնի խոսքեր կարող են գերազանցել սրտի ցավը: Լսիր աղոթքս և հասիր օգնության"…  Եվ Աստված լում էր այդ աղոթքն ու  օգնում էր գյուղին:

Սրան հաջորդող տերտերն էլ սուրբ չէր, չգիտեր գաղտնի տեղն ու չգիտեր գաղտնի աղոթքը: Նույնիսկ ավելի հավատում էր ոչ թե աղոթքի, այլ փողի ուժին: Նա դիմում էր Աստծոն. "Ի՞նչ Աստված ես դու: Դու հեշտությամբ կարող ես լուծել այն խնդիրները, որ հենց Ինքդ էլ ծնել ես, բայց ալարում ես մատդ անգամ թափ տալ, քանի դեռ մենք չենք սկսել շողոքորթել Քո առջև ու աղաչել: Իհարկե, Դու կարող ես վերաբերվել մարդկանց, ինչպես կամենաս…" Դրանից հետո նա անմիջապես անցնում էր բուն խնդրին:

Եվ… Աստված լսում էր այդ աղոթքն ու օգնում էր գյուղին…

----------

Yevuk (06.09.2011), Արէա (06.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ ջան, քեզ հույսրե տուր:
> 
> Մարդը ընդունիչ է , կամ Աստծուց է ընդունում , կամ էլ հակառակորդից, երրորդը տրված չի, որոշիր թե ումից ես ընդունում


 Երրորդից եմ ընդունում, որից դու չունես:



> Կարելի՞ է արդյոք քո այս խոսքերը հասկանալ հետևյալ կերպ. *Ես Եմ Իմ Կյանքի Արարիչը*:
> 
> 
> 
> Հիմա սրանցից ո՞ր մեկը, Վիսթ: Եկ, կողմնորոշվենք, խնդրում եմ. ձևավորվում *ա՞*, թե՞ դու հասկանում ես:
> 
> Ինձ թվում է, թե քո այս երկու նախադասությունների մեջ ինչ-որ հակասություն կա: Բայց ինձ թվում է նաև, թե դու ցանկանում ես ասել հետևյալը. Այդ ամեն ինչը ձևավորվում է հասարակության, շրջապատի, ընտանիքի ու այլ գործոնների միջոցով, կախված նրանից, թե ինչպես եմ ես այդ գործոններն ընկալում:
> Ընդ որում ասեմ, որ կարելի է թվարկել բազում "գործոններ", այլ ոչ միայն քո թվարկած երեքը: Օրինակ. կլիմայական պայմանները, աշխարհագրական գտնվելիուրթյունը, ազգությունը, սեռը, - բազում այլ բաներ էլ: Եվ այդ բազմաթիվ գործոնների մեջ ոչ վերջին տեղն է գրավում, ինչ խոսք, նաև Աստված… 
> Հիմա. 
> ...





> Կարելի՞ է արդյոք քո այս խոսքերը հասկանալ հետևյալ կերպ. *Ես Եմ Իմ Կյանքի Արարիչը*:


Արարիչը չէ, կառավարիչը:




> Հիմա սրանցից ո՞ր մեկը, Վիսթ: Եկ, կողմնորոշվենք, խնդրում եմ. ձևավորվում *ա՞*, թե՞ դու հասկանում ես:


Շրջապատնա մարդու մոտ ձևավորում ինչ-որ բան հասկանալը, լինի դա վատ թե լավ:




> Ընդ որում ասեմ, որ կարելի է թվարկել բազում "գործոններ", այլ ոչ միայն քո թվարկած երեքը: Օրինակ. կլիմայական պայմանները, աշխարհագրական գտնվելիուրթյունը, ազգությունը, սեռը, - բազում այլ բաներ էլ: Եվ այդ բազմաթիվ գործոնների մեջ ոչ վերջին տեղն է գրավում, ինչ խոսք, նաև Աստված… 
> Հիմա. 
> Աթեիստը վերցնում և այդ ցուցակից ջնջում է Աստծոն: 
> Հոգևորականներից ոմանք ջնջում են ընտանիքը: 
> Հավատացյալներից ոմանք ջնջում են հասարակությունը: 
> "Կապույտ" երիտասարդը ջնջում է հակառակ սեռը: 
> Դու մի ինչ-որ առանձնահատուկ տարբերություն տեսնո՞ւմ ես այդ ջնջողական աշխատանքի մեջ: Չի՞ թվում քեզ արդյոք, որ մենք բոլորս ուղղակի փորձում ենք պատասխանել միևնույն հարցին. *իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե ես ջնջեմ…*


Ընտանիքը, հասարակությունը, հակառակ սեռը իրենց բնույթով, տեսակով չեն կարող համեմատվել աստծո հետ, որովհետև դրանց հետ անմիջական շփում կա, ինչը դու զգում և տեսնում ես: Ես չեմ ջնջում աստծուն, ես ջնջում եմ մարդու ստեղծած աստծուն: Տարբերություն ինձ թվումա կա:




> Ելնելով իմ աշխարհայացքից, որ Աստված, դա ամեն ինչ է, այն ամենը, ինչ մեզ շրջապատում է, ինչ մենք տեսնում ենք, զգում ենք, լսում ենք, շնչում ենք և չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ենք անում մեր բոլոր վեց զգայարաններով և, դրան գումարած, նաև այն ամենը, ինչ մենք չենք տեսնում ու չենք զգում մեր զգայարաններով, - ելնելով այն հանգամանքից, որ ես էլ, դու էլ այդ Ամբողջական, Համայն Աստծո անբաժանելի, փոքրիկ, բայց շատ կարևոր մասերն ենք հանդիսանում, - ես մտածում եմ, որ եթե գոյություն չունենար Աստված, ուրեմն գոյություն չէր ունենա ոչինչ, և ես ու դու էլ այդ թվում, իհարկե:


Տեսակետդ պարզա:





> Հրաժարվել Աստծոց, դա նույն բանն է, եթե մի օր քո ձախ ոտքի ճկույթը վերցնի ու հրաժարվի քո ամբողջ մարմնի գոյությունից…


Ես կասեի հակառակը. հրաժարվել աստծուց, նշանակում է հրաժարվել ճկույտի եղունգից: Ինձ համար: Չնայած ավելի լավա ցույց տամ թե աստծուն հավատում եմ, քան հրաժարվեմ եղունգից: :LOL:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (06.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Skeptic (06.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե թեմա ես բացել, նշանակում է կասկածում ես, փնտրում ես: Եթե լավ փնտրես, օրերից մի օր կգտնես, եթե ոչ Աստծուն,
> 
> ապա գոնե այն, ինչ քեզ կբավարարի: Քանի որ կզգաս՝ դրանից ավել իմանալու համար պետք է «գծից» այն կողմ անցնել, իսկ դա անվերադարձ ճանապարհ է:


Առաջին գրառման մեջ հասկացրել եմ, թե խի եմ թեման բացում:




> Այսպիսով հարց. ի՞նչ կփոխվի քո կյանքում, ի՞նչը *կպակասի* քո կյանքում, եթե մտածես, որ քո պատկերացրած Աստվածը գոյություն չունի:





> Քանի որ կզգաս՝ դրանից ավել իմանալու համար պետք է «գծից» այն կողմ անցնել, իսկ դա անվերադարձ ճանապարհ է:


Գծից այն կողմ էլ եմ գնացել, մյուս գիծն էլ եմ անցել:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (06.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012)

----------


## aragats

> Գծից այն կողմ էլ եմ գնացել, մյուս գիծն էլ եմ անցել:




 :Smile:  «Գծից» այն կողմ չէիր կարող անցնել, քանի որ իմ նկատի ունեցած «գիծը» դա մահն է, որով ավարտվում է ֆիզիկական կյանքը:

Եվ դեղերի կամ գիպնոզի ազդեցությամբ զգացումները պատկերացում չեն տա... :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

> «Գծից» այն կողմ չէիր կարող անցնել, քանի որ իմ նկատի ունեցած «գիծը» դա մահն է, որով ավարտվում է ֆիզիկական կյանքը:
> 
> Եվ դեղերի կամ գիպնոզի ազդեցությամբ զգացումները պատկերացում չեն տա...


Մենք ենք գծում գծերը, մեկ-մեկ էլ ուրիշի գծերն ենք անցնում:

----------


## Skeptic

> Մենք ենք գծում գծերը, մեկ-մեկ էլ ուրիշի գծերն ենք անցնում:


Վիստ, խոսքը է՞ս գծերի մասին ա.  :Unsure: 



Էն որ քաշել-անցնելու ընթացքում լավ ա լինում, բայց իրականությունից կտրվա՞ծ:  :Unsure:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), VisTolog (07.09.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Վիսթ  ջան, ախպեր  ջան, դու  խի՞ ես   իմ  ներվերի  հետ  խաղում քո  չհավատալով  :Angry2:  :LOL: ...Լավ, դրա  կեսը  կատակ էր :Wink: , հիմա  լուրջ,  մի  բան եմ  առաջարկում, ավելի ճիշտ` մի  հատ հետաքրքիր Ֆորտ Բոյարի  փորձություն.եթե դու  դա  անես,  խոսք եմ տալիս , էլ սենց  թեմա մեջդ  չի առաջանալու, որ  բացես. նայի ինչ ես  անում, նախ ասեմ, որ  կարդալու  բան ա, բայց  բուկլետ  չի, չվախենաս :LOL: , հենա  ես  էլ եմ 2  օր ա  նստած կարդում: Լավ, արդեն ասում եմ ինչ  ես  կարդալու. ուրեմն գնում ես Ռասիա, բարձրանում ես Գրիգոր  լուսավորիչ  եկեղեցի, իմ ասած գիրքը ըտեղ  են վաճառում, ուրիշ  տեղ  չգիտեմ:  Լսիիիիիիիիիիիի,  :Shok: ,բայց  դու  ախր եկեղեցի  չես  գնում, բա  ո՞նց պիտի առնես :Think:  :LOL:  Հա, դե  դու էլ, աչքերդ  կփակես,  նոր  կմտնես,Աստված քեզ  կտանի :Wink: : Աջ կողմում նստած է գրավաճառը, իրեն ասա`տվե՛ք  ինձ խնդրեմ,Գրիգոր Տաթևացու "Սողոմոնի առակների մեկնությունները",այն, որ ամբողջականացված է, ինքն էլ  կասի` վա՞յ , 2  օր առաջ  մի  աղջիկ էլ  եկավ դրանից  առավ... (Էդ  ես  եմ  եղել :Tongue: ):  Հիմա ասածս ինչ ա. էդ  գիրքը կարդա  ու  էլ  զահլա  մի  տար :Wink: :

----------

հովարս (17.05.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիսթ  ջան, ախպեր  ջան, դու  խի՞ ես   իմ  ներվերի  հետ  խաղում քո  չհավատալով ...Լավ, դրա  կեսը  կատակ էր, հիմա  լուրջ,  մի  բան եմ  առաջարկում, ավելի ճիշտ` մի  հատ հետաքրքիր Ֆորտ Բոյարի  փորձություն.եթե դու  դա  անես,  խոսք եմ տալիս , էլ սենց  թեմա մեջդ  չի առաջանալու, որ  բացես. նայի ինչ ես  անում, նախ ասեմ, որ  կարդալու  բան ա, բայց  բուկլետ  չի, չվախենաս, հենա  ես  էլ եմ 2  օր ա  նստած կարդում: Լավ, արդեն ասում եմ ինչ  ես  կարդալու. ուրեմն գնում ես Ռասիա, բարձրանում ես Գրիգոր  լուսավորիչ  եկեղեցի, իմ ասած գիրքը ըտեղ  են վաճառում, ուրիշ  տեղ  չգիտեմ:  Լսիիիիիիիիիիիի, ,բայց  դու  ախր եկեղեցի  չես  գնում, բա  ո՞նց պիտի առնես Հա, դե  դու էլ, աչքերդ  կփակես,  նոր  կմտնես*,Աստված քեզ  կտանի*: Աջ կողմում նստած է գրավաճառը, իրեն ասա`տվե՛ք  ինձ խնդրեմ,Գրիգոր Տաթևացու "Սողոմոնի առակների մեկնությունները",այն, որ ամբողջականացված է, ինքն էլ  կասի` վա՞յ , 2  օր առաջ  մի  աղջիկ էլ  եկավ դրանից  առավ... (Էդ  ես  եմ  եղել):  Հիմա ասածս ինչ ա. էդ  գիրքը կարդա  ու  էլ  զահլա  մի  տար:


Փաստորեն ոտքերս աստվածա: Հետաքրքիրա: :Think: 

Էս թեմայում ընդամենը հարց եմ տվել ու ակնկալում եմ մարդու կողմից տրված գոնե տրամաբանությանը մի քիչ մոտ պատասխան, ոչ թե մեջբերումներ գրքերից կամ այլ գիրք կարդալու առաջարկ: Ես էլ կարամ ասեմ «անաստված» գրականություն կարդա, բայց դու դա ոչ կկարդաս, ոչ էլ կարդալու դեպքում կընդունես դրա 1%-ը:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Skeptic (07.09.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էս թեմայում ընդամենը հարց եմ տվել ու ակնկալում եմ մարդու կողմից տրված գոնե տրամաբանությանը մի քիչ մոտ պատասխան, ոչ թե մեջբերումներ գրքերից կամ այլ գիրք կարդալու առաջարկ: Ես էլ կարամ ասեմ «անաստված» գրականություն կարդա, բայց դու դա ոչ կկարդաս, ոչ էլ կարդալու դեպքում կընդունես դրա 1%-ը:


Վրդովմունքդ, իհարկե, հասականալի է, Վիսթ ջան: Բայց, ինձ թվում է, արդարացի է կիսով չափ: Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, երբ հարցիդ սկսում են պատասխանել մեջբերումներով, որոնցով չիմացողին հաճախ ավելի շփոթեցնում են, քան, ինչպես իրենք են ասում, փորձում օգնել: Իսկ Նանսին էլ դասել սրանց թվին… ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի, Վիսթ: Չէ՞ որ աղջիկն ընդամենը քեզ գիրք առաջարկեց կարդալու: 

Դու հետաքրքիր մի թեմա ես բացել, կարևոր թեմա: Ապրես: Բայց եթե այդ թեմայում  ցանկանում ես ընդամենը փակել նրա բերանը, ով քո դեմ է խոսում, ուրեմն ինչո՞վ ես տարբերվելու նրանից, ով փորձում է փակել քո բերանը մեջբերումներով: 




> Փաստորեն ոտքերս աստվածա: Հետաքրքիրա: think


Ավելի հետաքրքիր առաջարկ ունեմ. փորձիր մարմնիդ մնացած մասերն էլ կպցնել այդ փոքրիկ աստծոն ու կտեսնես, թե ինչպես են մեծանում թե Աստված, թե think-ը: Հետո փորձիր նրան, ինչ ստացվեց, կպցնել ծնողներիդ, քույր-եղբայրներիդ, ընկերներիդ, ինձ ու Նանսին, փողոցդ, քաղաքդ, երկիրդ, մոլորակդ, Տիեզերքդ… Հա, չմոռանամ ասել, որ ամեն նոր բան կպցնելուց մեծանում են նաև քո՝  թե Աստված, թե think-ը: Կարո՞ղ ես պատկերացնել հիմա, թե որքան մեծ եք Դու և քո Աստված… think…

Իսկ հիմա փորձիր առանձնացնել քեզ այն ամենից, ինչ կպցրել էիր քեզ: 
Ցանկանո՞ւմ ես:
Կարո՞ղ ես:

Հենց որ կարողանաս, ինքդ կպատասխանես քո տված հարցին: Հեշտությամբ:

think... think... think...

----------


## VisTolog

> Դու հետաքրքիր մի թեմա ես բացել, կարևոր թեմա: Ապրես: Բայց եթե այդ թեմայում  ցանկանում ես ընդամենը փակել նրա բերանը, ով քո դեմ է խոսում, ուրեմն ինչո՞վ ես տարբերվելու նրանից, ով փորձում է փակել քո բերանը մեջբերումներով: 
> 
> 
> Ավելի հետաքրքիր առաջարկ ունեմ. փորձիր մարմնիդ մնացած մասերն էլ կպցնել այդ փոքրիկ աստծոն ու կտեսնես, թե ինչպես են մեծանում թե Աստված, թե think-ը: Հետո փորձիր նրան, ինչ ստացվեց, կպցնել ծնողներիդ, քույր-եղբայրներիդ, ընկերներիդ, ինձ ու Նանսին, փողոցդ, քաղաքդ, երկիրդ, մոլորակդ, Տիեզերքդ… Հա, չմոռանամ ասել, որ ամեն նոր բան կպցնելուց մեծանում են նաև քո՝  թե Աստված, թե think-ը: Կարո՞ղ ես պատկերացնել հիմա, թե որքան մեծ եք Դու և քո Աստված… think…
> 
> Իսկ հիմա փորձիր առանձնացնել քեզ այն ամենից, ինչ կպցրել էիր քեզ: 
> Ցանկանո՞ւմ ես:
> Կարո՞ղ ես:
> 
> ...





> Բայց եթե այդ թեմայում ցանկանում ես ընդամենը փակել նրա բերանը, ով քո դեմ է խոսում, ուրեմն ինչո՞վ ես տարբերվելու նրանից, ով փորձում է փակել քո բերանը մեջբերումներով:



Ցանկանում եմ առաջին գրառմանս մեջի պատասխանը ստանամ, որ մյուս թեմաների նման բացի իր բուն նպատակից ամեն նպատակի չծառայի: Բերան չեմ փակում, ընդամենը ցանկանում եմ մարդկանց հետ շփվել, ոչ թե գրականության:




> Ավելի հետաքրքիր առաջարկ ունեմ. փորձիր մարմնիդ մնացած մասերն էլ կպցնել այդ փոքրիկ աստծոն ու կտեսնես, թե ինչպես են մեծանում թե Աստված, թե think-ը: Հետո փորձիր նրան, ինչ ստացվեց, կպցնել ծնողներիդ, քույր-եղբայրներիդ, ընկերներիդ, ինձ ու Նանսին, փողոցդ, քաղաքդ, երկիրդ, մոլորակդ, Տիեզերքդ… Հա, չմոռանամ ասել, որ ամեն նոր բան կպցնելուց մեծանում են նաև քո՝ թե Աստված, թե think-ը: Կարո՞ղ ես պատկերացնել հիմա, թե որքան մեծ եք Դու և քո Աստված… think…


Samb ջան, դու լրիվ ուրիշ թեմայից ես խոսում... ես չեմ ուզում այստեղ աստծուն ճանաչենք մարմնի մասեր հավաքելով կամ նրա գործերը քննելով:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

*VisTolog* ջան նախորոք ասեմ, ես էլ կիսով չափ եմ հավատում Աստծուն: 
Արդեն ինչքան վախտա տենում եմ, որ քեզ ուզում են համոզեն, որ կա Աստված, իսկ դու հակառակն ես պնդում: Չէ դու հակառակը չես պնդում, դու Աստծո գոյության ապացույց ես ուզում ֆորումի անդամներից  :Shok:  ինչի համար ? որ սկսես հավատալ Աստծուն ?  :Think:  
Գիտես ինչի վրա եմ զարմանում ?  :Dntknw:  որ հավատացյալները, ովքեր Աստվածաշունչ են կարդացել ու շատ այլ  գրքեր քրիստոնեության մասին, ասում են կարդա էս գիրքը կհամոզվես, որ Աստված կա կամ մեջբերում են Աստվածաշնչից: Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ կրոնը ավելի շատ ոնց որ գիտություն լինի, որտեղ ամեն մի հարց Աստծո մասին ունի իր պատասխանը: 
Ափսոս ժամանակ չունեմ Աստվածաշունչ կարդալու, բայց որ ունենամ հաստատ կկարդամ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ համոզվեմ Աստծո գոյության մեջ, այլ հակառակը:

----------

Quyr Qery (26.07.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> *VisTolog* ջան նախորոք ասեմ, ես էլ կիսով չափ եմ հավատում Աստծուն: 
> Արդեն ինչքան վախտա տենում եմ, որ քեզ ուզում են համոզեն, որ կա Աստված, իսկ դու հակառակն ես պնդում: Չէ դու հակառակը չես պնդում, դու Աստծո գոյության ապացույց ես ուզում ֆորումի անդամներից  ինչի համար ? որ սկսես հավատալ Աստծուն ?  
> Գիտես ինչի վրա եմ զարմանում ?  որ հավատացյալները, ովքեր Աստվածաշունչ են կարդացել ու շատ այլ  գրքեր քրիստոնեության մասին, ասում են կարդա էս գիրքը կհամոզվես, որ Աստված կա կամ մեջբերում են Աստվածաշնչից: Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ կրոնը ավելի շատ ոնց որ գիտություն լինի, որտեղ ամեն մի հարց Աստծո մասին ունի իր պատասխանը: 
> Ափսոս ժամանակ չունեմ Աստվածաշունչ կարդալու, բայց որ ունենամ հաստատ կկարդամ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ համոզվեմ Աստծո գոյության մեջ, այլ հակառակը:


 


> դու Աստծո գոյության ապացույց ես ուզում ֆորումի անդամներից


Ի՞նչն էր զարմանալու: Կարողա իրանք մարդ չեն, որ չպետքա հարցնեի:




> ինչի համար ? որ սկսես հավատալ Աստծուն ?


Խի էդ հավատացողները փաստերի գրադարան ունե՞ն, որ հավատում են: Հավատալու լինեմ, կհավատամ, դրա համար հատուկ ոչինչ պետք չի...




> որ հավատացյալները, ովքեր Աստվածաշունչ են կարդացել ու շատ այլ գրքեր քրիստոնեության մասին, ասում են կարդա էս գիրքը կհամոզվես, որ Աստված կա


Թող ասեն:




> կրոնը ավելի շատ ոնց որ գիտություն լինի, որտեղ ամեն մի հարց Աստծո մասին ունի իր պատասխանը


Կրոնում թռչող կով էլ կարողա հանդիպես ու պետքա հավատաս որ տենց կով կա, որտև հակառակը չես կարա ապացուցես:




> Ափսոս ժամանակ չունեմ Աստվածաշունչ կարդալու, բայց որ ունենամ հաստատ կկարդամ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ համոզվեմ Աստծո գոյության մեջ, այլ հակառակը:


Քնելն ավելի օգտակարա:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Skeptic (07.09.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ցանկանում եմ  մարդկանց հետ շփվել, ոչ թե գրականության:


Իսկ ի՞նչ տարբերություն, Վիսթ ջան: Գրականությունը՝ դա շփումն է այն մարդու հետ, ում հետ ֆիզիկապես շփվելն անհնար է: Եթե Նանսն առաջարկում է քեզ կարդալ Տաթևացու գիրքը, նա, համոզված եմ, նկատի չունի ուրիշ ոչինչ բացի այն, որ խորհուրդ է տալիս քեզ "շփվել" այնպիսի մի մարդու հետ, - Տաթևացու հետ, - ով, ըստ Նանսի, քեզ հետաքրքրող հարցի վերաբերյալ ավելի գոհացուցիչ պատասխան կտա քեզ, քան ինքը՝ Նանսը: 




> Samb ջան, դու լրիվ ուրիշ թեմայից ես խոսում... ես չեմ ուզում այստեղ աստծուն ճանաչենք մարմնի մասեր հավաքելով կամ նրա գործերը քննելով:


Ես ուրիշ թեմայից չեմ խոսում, Վիսթ ջան:
Հիշում եմ, քո հարցը Աստծոն ճանաչելու մասին չէ, այլ՝ չճանաչելու,* չգոյության*: Բայց, եթե խոսում ենք նույնիսկ Աստծոն հերքելու մասին, ինչպե՞ս կարող ենք հերքել Նրան, եթե չգիտենք, թե ի՞նչ ենք հերքում:
Ինչպե՞ս ես պետք է որոշեմ, ցանկանու՞մ եմ ես արդյոք ընկերություն անել Վիսթի հետ, թե ոչ: Մի՞թե Վիսթի *գործերը* չեն իմ համար առաջին օգնականը այդ հարցում: Ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ…

Իսկ Աստծոն "մարմնամասականացրեցիր" հենց դու, այլ ոչ ես. 


> Փաստորեն ոտքերս աստվածա:


Ես ուղղակի փորձեցի շարունակել հումորդ…

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ես նույնպես ցանկանում եմ հարցնել,ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է բերել գիտական փաստ որ աստված գոյություն ունի :Think: ՝ կրոնը միշտ եղել է ու կլինի եւ դերը շատ լավ կատարում է,չասեմ ինչ նպատակներ ունի,5000-ից ավել կրոններ են եղել՝ հեթանոսական եւս ու բոլոր կրոների հավատացյալները նույն բանը կասեն,կամ կգրեն՝ օրինակ Տիգրան մեծի ժամանակ ով՞ կարող էր ասել որ Անահիտ աստվածուհին չկա եւ իր Անահիտի նշանով կովը չզոհաբեր էր նրա տաճարին,դրա համար գիտական փաստ եթե ունեք՝ ապա ասեք

Պ.Ս. Աստվածաշնչից խնդրում եմ ինչ-որ փաստեր չբերել՝ այն գրվել է սովորական մահկանացու մարդկանց կողմից եւ ես գրած ոչ մի բանի չեմ հավատում ու ինչ-որ մեկը չի կարող համուզել որ դա ասծո խոսքն է՝ այլ ոչ որեւ է հոգեկան խանգարում ունեցող եւ  мания величия-ով,պարանոյաով տառապող մի խումբ մարդկանց,հա ասեմ որ գիտնականները պարզել են,որ *Ժաննա դ'Արկը* չի խոսել ասծո հետ,այլ ուղղակի տառապել է գլխուղեղի քաղծկեղից :Ok:

----------

Quyr Qery (26.07.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Աստվածաշնչից խնդրում եմ ինչ-որ փաստեր չբերել


Այդ Աատվածաշնչից վախենում ե՞ք




> ինչ-որ մեկը չի կարող համուզել որ դա ասծո խոսքն է՝


Իվան Բունինն էլ էր այդպես համոզված, բայց մի գեղեցիկ առավոտ ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Արարիչը չէ, կառավարիչը:
> Շրջապատնա մարդու մոտ ձևավորում ինչ-որ բան հասկանալը, լինի դա վատ թե լավ:
> Ընտանիքը, հասարակությունը, հակառակ սեռը իրենց բնույթով, տեսակով չեն կարող համեմատվել աստծո հետ, որովհետև դրանց հետ անմիջական շփում կա, ինչը դու զգում և տեսնում ես: Ես չեմ ջնջում աստծուն, ես ջնջում եմ մարդու ստեղծած աստծուն: Տարբերություն ինձ թվումա կա:
> Տեսակետդ պարզա:
> Ես կասեի հակառակը. հրաժարվել աստծուց, նշանակում է հրաժարվել ճկույտի եղունգից: Ինձ համար: Չնայած ավելի լավա ցույց տամ թե աստծուն հավատում եմ, քան հրաժարվեմ եղունգից::D


Կներես, անմիջապես չէի նկատել քո պատասխանը՝ ինձ: Այդ պատճառով չէի պատասխանել մինչև այժմ…
Կարդացի հիմա ու… տխրեցի:
Քանզի ինձ թվացել էր, թե լուրջ ես մոտեցել հարցին, թե կարելի կլինի հետաքրքիր եզրակացությունների հանգել: Բայց քո պատասխանները… Կներես, Վիսթ ջան, բայց էսպես մենք հեռու չենք գնա, գիտես… Հերքել, ուղղակի հակաճառելու համար… Ափսոս է ժամանակը, գիտե՞ս: 




> Արարիչը չէ, կառավարիչը:


Իսկ ի՞նչ ես դու կառավարում, եթե ոչինչ չես արարել, չես ստեղծել քո կյանքում: Սկզբում պետք է արարես, իսկ հետո՝ արարածդ կառավարես: Թե չէ ստացվում է, որ, ասենք, դու ամուսնանաս, բայց կնոջդ տանես, որ հայրդ պահի: Մի եղիր նման "կառավարիչ", խնդրում եմ:




> Շրջապատնա մարդու մոտ ձևավորում ինչ-որ բան հասկանալը, լինի դա վատ թե լավ:


Իսկ այստեղ դու ոչխարի մասին ես խոսում, Վիսթ ջան, այլ ոչ թե մարդու: Այդ ոչխարին կարելի է տանել-կապել մի ինչ-որ տեղ և նա ստիպված է բավարարվել կերածով, լինի նա մարգագետնում, տափաստանում, թե անապատում: Իսկ մարդը կարող է ընտրել թե իր շրջապատը և թե ստացած գիտելիքները: Եվ "լավ ու վատն" էլ հենց Իր *ընտրությունից* է կախված:




> Ընտանիքը, հասարակությունը, հակառակ սեռը իրենց բնույթով, տեսակով չեն կարող համեմատվել աստծո հետ, որովհետև դրանց հետ անմիջական շփում կա, ինչը դու զգում և տեսնում ես:


Այսինքն, դու քո կյանքի բաղկացուցիչ մասերն ես համարում այն, ինչ տեսանելի է և շոշափելի. ընտանիքը, հասարակությունը, հակառակ սեռը, ինչպես նաև հագիդ կոշիկը, կերածդ տանձը… Ուրեմն, եկ կյանքիցդ հանենք այն, ինչից դու հրաժարվում ես նրա անտեսանելի և անշոշափելի լինելու պատճառով. քո շնչած օդը: Ի՞նչ կմա քո թանկարժեք կյանքից, սիրելիս… Կամ լավ, եկ օդին չհասնենք: Եկ հանենք քո կյանքից քո ուրախությունը կամ տխրությունը, քո սերը կամ ատելությունը, քո մարդասիրությունը կամ մարդատյացությունը, քո հույսերն ու խաբկանքները, քո երազները, քո մտքերը: Առանց այս կյանքիդ ոչ պիտանի մասերի, ինչի՞ պետք կլինի քո կյանքը, Վիսթ…




> Ես չեմ ջնջում աստծուն, ես ջնջում եմ մարդու ստեղծած աստծուն: Տարբերություն ինձ թվումա կա:


?????????????..............
Գիտես, ես... անհարմար եմ զգում նույնիսկ հարցնել…
Ի՞նչ է, դու իրականում աթեիստ չե՞ս... Դու՝ հարկադրվա՞ծ աթեիստ ես: Որպեսզի հերքես "մարդու ստեղծած Աստծո՞ն"… Թե՞ այդպես ես ասում ուղղակի ճկույթիդ եղունգը պահպանելու խաթր…




> Ես կասեի հակառակը. հրաժարվել աստծուց, նշանակում է հրաժարվել ճկույտի եղունգից:


Ճիշտ ես, Վիսթ ջան, տարբերություն իհարկե կա: Հսկայական տարբերություն:
Բայց դու՝ Վիսթ - Մարդդ, - ինչու՞ ես քեզ այնքան ցածրացնում, որ ուժերդ հերիքում են միայն այնպիսի մի չնչին Աստված ստեղծելու, որից ամոթից հարկադրված ես հրաժարվել… Քանզի քո ստեղծած աստված նույնիսկ եղունգ էլ չէ: Նա "մազոլ" է, ինչից, ինչ խոսք, որ հարկ է հրաժարվել… 
Իսկ ո՞վ է քեզ խանգարում մի այնպիսի Աստված ստեղծել քեզ համար, որով կպարծենայիր ու բոլորը կնախանձեին քեզ:

Դե, իսկ եթե ալարում ես նման Աստված արարել, գոնե ընդունիր արդեն առկա Աստծոն,  Նրան, ով ինքն է քեզ արարել…

----------


## davidus

> Բերան չեմ փակում, ընդամենը ցանկանում եմ մարդկանց հետ շփվել, ոչ թե գրականության:


 :Xeloq: 




> *Փաստորեն ոտքերս աստվածա:* Հետաքրքիրա:


Ու էսքանից հետո ուզում ես մարդկանց հետ «շփվե՞լ»։ Համարյա չեմ կարդացել թեման, բայց էս կարգի դեգեներադ գրառումը հերիք ա, որ ամբողջ թեմային զրոյական արժեք տա։

Հ.Գ. Հով ջան, կարող ես ինքնահաստատվել, օրինակ, Ո՞վ եմ ես  թեմայում։  :Jpit:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Իսկ ի՞նչ տարբերություն, Վիսթ ջան: Գրականությունը՝ դա շփումն է այն մարդու հետ, ում հետ ֆիզիկապես շփվելն անհնար է: Եթե Նանսն առաջարկում է քեզ կարդալ Տաթևացու գիրքը, նա, համոզված եմ, նկատի չունի ուրիշ ոչինչ բացի այն, որ *խորհուրդ է տալիս քեզ "շփվել" այնպիսի մի մարդու հետ, - Տաթևացու հետ, - ով, ըստ Նանսի, քեզ հետաքրքրող հարցի վերաբերյալ ավելի գոհացուցիչ պատասխան կտա քեզ, քան ինքը՝ Նանսը:*


Ահա, հենց  այդպես  է, որ  կա :Smile: ...




> Փաստորեն ոտքերս աստվածա: Հետաքրքիրա:


Վիստ ջան, ոտքերդ չեն Աստված, Աստված գլուխդ  է, եթե  գլխիդ   չես ենթարկվում, խփում ես պատին... :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.09.2011), Yevuk (08.09.2011), հովարս (08.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ի՞նչ ես դու կառավարում, եթե ոչինչ չես արարել, չես ստեղծել քո կյանքում: Սկզբում պետք է արարես, իսկ հետո՝ արարածդ կառավարես: Թե չէ ստացվում է, որ, ասենք, դու ամուսնանաս, բայց կնոջդ տանես, որ հայրդ պահի: Մի եղիր նման "կառավարիչ", խնդրում եմ:


Այսինքն ես ռոբո՞տ եմ, որ ինքս ինձ կառավարել չեմ կարող, որովհետև ես չեմ ինձ ստեղծել: Տենց եմ հասկանում գրածդ:


Կառավարման տակ մենակ քո ստեղծածը չի կարող լինել, այլ էն ամենն, ինչը քեզ տրված է կառավարել: Մենակ չասես «իսկ ու՞մ կողմից է տրված»:




> Իսկ այստեղ դու ոչխարի մասին ես խոսում, Վիսթ ջան, այլ ոչ թե մարդու: Այդ ոչխարին կարելի է տանել-կապել մի ինչ-որ տեղ և նա ստիպված է բավարարվել կերածով, լինի նա մարգագետնում, տափաստանում, թե անապատում: Իսկ մարդը կարող է ընտրել թե իր շրջապատը և թե ստացած գիտելիքները: Եվ "լավ ու վատն" էլ հենց Իր *ընտրությունից* է կախված:


Կամ ես լավ չեմ ձևակերպել, կամ դու ես սխալ հասկացել: Շրջապատի ազդեցության տակ մարդը ընտրումա քո ասած «լավն ու վատը»:

Երկուսս էլ նույն բանն ենք ասում: :Xeloq: 




> Այսինքն, դու քո կյանքի բաղկացուցիչ մասերն ես համարում այն, ինչ տեսանելի է և շոշափելի. ընտանիքը, հասարակությունը, հակառակ սեռը, ինչպես նաև հագիդ կոշիկը, կերածդ տանձը…


Ու նաև դրածդ երեք կետը:





> Ի՞նչ կմնա քո թանկարժեք կյանքից, սիրելիս… Կամ լավ, եկ օդին չհասնենք: *Եկ հանենք քո կյանքից քո ուրախությունը կամ տխրությունը, քո սերը կամ ատելությունը, քո մարդասիրությունը կամ մարդատյացությունը, քո հույսերն ու խաբկանքները, քո երազները, քո մտքերը:* Առանց այս կյանքիդ ոչ պիտանի մասերի, ինչի՞ պետք կլինի քո կյանքը, Վիսթ…


Մենակ թե զգացմունքները մի համեմատի հա՞ աստծո հետ: Քո համար կարողա աստված քո զգացմունքներն են, բայց ինձ համար դրանք մարդու այս կամ այն վիճակի արտահայտչամիջոցներն են: 




> ?????????????..............
> Գիտես, ես... անհարմար եմ զգում նույնիսկ հարցնել…
> Ի՞նչ է, դու իրականում աթեիստ չե՞ս... Դու՝ հարկադրվա՞ծ աթեիստ ես: Որպեսզի հերքես "մարդու ստեղծած Աստծո՞ն"… Թե՞ այդպես ես ասում ուղղակի ճկույթիդ եղունգը պահպանելու խաթր…


Հարկադրված աթեիստ չեմ, ագնոստիկ եմ: Ինձ համար ոչինչ հենց այնպես չի եղել ու չի լինում: 
Մեջբերեմ Էլմոյի գրառումը.




> *Ես մնում եմ իմ սեփական հավատին, ես հավատում եմ արարիչ ուժին/մատերիային/էակին/օրենքին/կանոնին/բանաձևին և այլն..,* *բայց գրվածներից ոչ մեկին չեմ հավատում, որովհետև դրանք մարդածին են:*





> Ճիշտ ես, Վիսթ ջան, տարբերություն իհարկե կա: Հսկայական տարբերություն:
> Բայց դու՝ Վիսթ - Մարդդ, - ինչու՞ ես քեզ այնքան ցածրացնում, որ ուժերդ հերիքում են միայն այնպիսի մի չնչին Աստված ստեղծելու, որից ամոթից հարկադրված ես հրաժարվել… Քանզի քո ստեղծած աստված նույնիսկ եղունգ էլ չէ: Նա "մազոլ" է, ինչից, ինչ խոսք, որ հարկ է հրաժարվել… 
> Իսկ ո՞վ է քեզ խանգարում մի այնպիսի Աստված ստեղծել քեզ համար, որով կպարծենայիր ու բոլորը կնախանձեին քեզ:
> 
> Դե, իսկ եթե ալարում ես նման Աստված արարել, գոնե ընդունիր արդեն առկա Աստծոն, Նրան, ով ինքն է քեզ արարել…


Ես աստված չեմ ստեղծել: Դեռ էդքան ինձ անօգնական չեմ զգացել, որ իրան ստեղծեմ:

----------

Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Skeptic (08.09.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Եվ որո՞նք են այդ փաստերը:


 Քանի որ խոստացածս ժամկետն անցել ա, իսկ ես համառորեն ժամանակ չեմ գտնում, որ իմ ուզած ձևով պատմեմ, միտքս կարճ կձևակերպեմ: 
Այն, որ 4 ամսական երեխան, որն ի ծնե կույր ա, որին բժիշկները ոչ մի հույս չեն տալիս, սկսում ա տեսնել այն բանից հետո, որ քահանան սուրբ ջրով աչքերը լվանում ա, ինձ համար ապացույց ա: Բժիշկները սխալ ախտորոշում չէին տվել, մի քանի բժշկի մոտ էին գնացել: Դրանից հետո իրենք ապշած էին, հարցնում էին` ի՞նչ եք արել: Երեխան մամայիս ընկերուհու տղան ա, հիմա արդեն 4 տարեկան ա ու շատ լավ տեսողություն ունի: 
 Սա ինձ համար փաստ ա, ապացույց ա: Բնականաբար, դուք դրա համար ուրիշ բացատրություն կգտնեք, բայց խնդրում եմ հարգել իմ հավատը:

----------

Ameli (09.09.2011), eduard30 (09.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (12.09.2011), Moonwalker (08.09.2011), Sambitbaba (12.09.2011), Shah (12.09.2011), Skeptic (08.09.2011), VisTolog (11.09.2011), Yevuk (10.09.2011), Արծիվ (10.09.2011), հովարս (08.09.2011), ՆանՍ (15.09.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Կարծում եմ կարեւոր չի մարդ ինչ կրոն ունի,կամ աթեիստ է թե ոչ,կարեւորը որ մարդ է,այլ ոչ թե կենդանի,ամենակրեւորը հարգանքն է մեկս մյուսի նկատմամբ եւ թշնամանքի բացակայությունը,եկեք մտքից հանենք բոլոր արհեստական սահմանները՝մենք բոլորս Երկիր Մոլորակի բնակիչ ենք,կապ չունի թե կյանքը ինչպես է ստեղծվել՝ միեւնույն է այն հրաշք է իր ցանկացած դրեւորմամբ :Love:

----------

Arpine (12.09.2011), Freeman (12.09.2011), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Sambitbaba (12.09.2011), Skeptic (12.09.2011), յոգի (12.09.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այսինքն ես ռոբո՞տ եմ, որ ինքս ինձ կառավարել չեմ կարող, որովհետև ես չեմ ինձ ստեղծել: Տենց եմ հասկանում գրածդ:


Սխալ ես հասկանում, Վիսթ ջան: Ասածս այն է, որ, եթե դու քեզ չես ստեղծել, նշանակում է, դու ուղղակի չկաս: Այսինքն, ինքնստինքյան վերանում է կառավարելու իմաստն ու հնարավորությունը: 
Իսկ քո ասած ռոբոտին ես ուղղակի "ոչխար" էի անվանել վերևում: Ինձ համար ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա. երբ մարդ *անկախ իր ընտրությունից* է տրվում շրջապատի ազդեցությանը, ուրեմն անվանիր նրան կամ քո առաջարկած բառով, կամ իմ, առանձնապես ոչինչ չի փոխվի:
Իսկ եթե դու խոսում ես *Մարդու* մասին, ուրեմն Նա հնարավորություն ունի թե ընտրելու իր շրջապատը և թե ազդելու շրջապատի վրա՝ շրջապատի ազդեցության տակ ընկնելու փոխարեն:




> Մենակ թե զգացմունքները մի համեմատի հա՞ աստծո հետ: Քո համար կարողա աստված քո զգացմունքներն են, բայց ինձ համար դրանք մարդու այս կամ այն վիճակի արտահայտչամիջոցներն են:


Գոյություն չունի աշխարհում որևէ բան, ինչը ես չհամեմատեմ Աստծո հետ: Քանզի Աստծո բացարձակ գոյությունը ես ընդունեցի միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ հասկացա ամենակարևորը ինձ համար. ամեն ինչ է Աստված:
Իսկ դրանից առաջ ես շատ նման էի քեզ: Ավելին. ես ինձ հարյուր տոկոսանոց աթեիստ էի համարում: Դու գոնե թույլատրել ես քեզ ագնոստիկ լինել…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կարծում եմ կարեւոր չի մարդ ինչ կրոն ունի,կամ աթեիստ է թե ոչ,կարեւորը որ մարդ է,այլ ոչ թե կենդանի,ամենակրեւորը հարգանքն է մեկս մյուսի նկատմամբ եւ թշնամանքի բացակայությունը,եկեք մտքից հանենք բոլոր արհեստական սահմանները՝մենք բոլորս Երկիր Մոլորակի բնակիչ ենք,կապ չունի թե կյանքը ինչպես է ստեղծվել՝ միեւնույն է այն հրաշք է իր ցանկացած դրեւորմամբ:love


Շատ ճիշտ ես, սիրելի Մաջիք, կարևոր չի՝ մարդկային հարաբերությունների համար, մեկս մյուսի հանդեպ սիրո և հարգանքի համար, բոլորովին էլ կարևոր չի, թե ինչ կրոն կամ հակակրոն ունես:
Բայց մարդ-անհատի համար, նրա ներքնաշխարհի համար, նրա աշխարհընկալման համար, շատ կարևոր է նրա մոտեցումը՝ ոչ թե կրոնին կամ հակակրոնին, - խնդրում եմ չխառնել: Նրա համար շատ կարևոր է իր՝ *Աստծո* ընկալումը:

----------


## ArtSus

> Կարծում եմ կարեւոր չի մարդ ինչ կրոն ունի,կամ աթեիստ է թե ոչ,կարեւորը որ մարդ է,այլ ոչ թե կենդանի,ամենակրեւորը հարգանքն է մեկս մյուսի նկատմամբ եւ թշնամանքի բացակայությունը,եկեք մտքից հանենք բոլոր արհեստական սահմանները՝մենք բոլորս Երկիր Մոլորակի բնակիչ ենք,կապ չունի թե կյանքը ինչպես է ստեղծվել՝ միեւնույն է այն հրաշք է իր ցանկացած դրեւորմամբ


Հարգելիս, մի շատ կարևոր հանգամանք ես բաց թողնում , որ այս տողերում անտեսում էս Աստծուն, Աստված է ամեն բան արարել մեծագույն սիրով ու բարությունով , շատ մեծ  նշանակություն ունի ,թե ումն էս հավատում և ինչպես, և առանց Հիսուսի այդ ,,հրաշք,, կյանքը սին ու դատարկ է, և Հիսուսը մեզ բոլորիս պատվեր թողեց  ,, որ մէկզմէկ սիրէք, ինչպես ես ձեզ սիրեցի ,,; ԱՌԱՆՑ ԱՍՏԾՈ ԿՅԱՆՔ ՉԿԱ և ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԼԻՆԵԼ.

----------

Արծիվ (28.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հարգելիս, մի շատ կարևոր հանգամանք ես բաց թողնում , որ այս տողերում անտեսում էս Աստծուն, Աստված է ամեն բան արարել մեծագույն սիրով ու բարությունով , շատ մեծ  նշանակություն ունի ,թե ումն էս հավատում և ինչպես, և առանց Հիսուսի այդ ,,հրաշք,, կյանքը սին ու դատարկ է, և Հիսուսը մեզ բոլորիս պատվեր թողեց  ,, որ մէկզմէկ սիրէք, ինչպես ես ձեզ սիրեցի ,,; ԱՌԱՆՑ ԱՍՏԾՈ ԿՅԱՆՔ ՉԿԱ և ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԼԻՆԵԼ.


Բարության դրսևորում կցանկանայի իմանալ:
Ապացուցիր, որ իմ կյանքը սին ու դատարկ է առանց Հիսուսի «մասնակցության»:
Միգուցե առանց քո աստծո քո համար կյանք չկա, բայց առանց քո աստծո իմ համար կյանքը կա ու կա:

----------

Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Skeptic (14.09.2011)

----------


## ArtSus

> Բարության դրսևորում կցանկանայի իմանալ:
> Ապացուցիր, որ իմ կյանքը սին ու դատարկ է առանց Հիսուսի «մասնակցության»:
> Միգուցե առանց քո աստծո քո համար կյանք չկա, բայց առանց քո աստծո իմ համար կյանքը կա ու կա:


Խնդիր չունեմ ապացուցելու այն, որ ակնհայտ է, եթե դու Հիսուսին չէս ընտրել, դու արդեն կյանք չունես, Աստծո տված կյանքը հավիտենական կյանքն է ,որը դու մերժել ես, իսկ եթե դու ընտրել էս անհնազանդությունը՝ մեղքը, և որ ավելի սարսափելի է՝ սատանային ,այսինքն մահն էս ընտրել, եթե մեկը մերժում է Աստծո սերը, այդ ժամանակ Աստված քո հետ գործ չունի, քանի որ նա տվել է ազատ կամք, ոչ-ոքի էլ չի ստիպելու , որ իրեն ընտրեն,  իսկ սատանան , որ ատում է Աստծուն և իր ստեղծած ամեն մի էակին, օգտագործում է մարդկանց, և ամեն վայրկյան դեն կշպրտի օգտագործված , անպիտան առարկայի պես  և դա իրեն միակ նպատակն է՝ շեղել, հեռացնել մարդուն Աստծուծ ամեն գնով; այնպես որ, ուշքի եկեք, սթափվեցեք, ապաշխարեցեք, քանզի վաղվա օրը չգիտեք:

----------

eduard30 (16.09.2011), Ավետիք (18.09.2011), Արծիվ (28.09.2011), հովարս (14.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Խնդիր չունեմ ապացուցելու այն, որ ակնհայտ է, եթե դու Հիսուսին չէս ընտրել, դու արդեն կյանք չունես, Աստծո տված կյանքը հավիտենական կյանքն է ,որը դու մերժել ես, իսկ եթե դու ընտրել էս անհնազանդությունը՝ մեղքը, և որ ավելի սարսափելի է՝ սատանային ,այսինքն մահն էս ընտրել, եթե մեկը մերժում է Աստծո սերը, այդ ժամանակ Աստված քո հետ գործ չունի, քանի որ նա տվել է ազատ կամք, ոչ-ոքի էլ չի ստիպելու , որ իրեն ընտրեն,  իսկ սատանան , որ ատում է Աստծուն և իր ստեղծած ամեն մի էակին, օգտագործում է մարդկանց, և ամեն վայրկյան դեն կշպրտի օգտագործված , անպիտան առարկայի պես  և դա իրեն միակ նպատակն է՝ շեղել, հեռացնել մարդուն Աստծուծ ամեն գնով; այնպես որ, ուշքի եկեք, սթափվեցեք, ապաշխարեցեք, քանզի վաղվա օրը չգիտեք:



Ինչով եմ արժանացել սենց տողեր կարդալուն: :Cray:

----------

Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Արէա (14.09.2011), Արծիվ (28.09.2011)

----------


## ArtSus

> Ինչով եմ արժանացել սենց տողեր կարդալուն:


Իմաստունին խրատ տուր, եւ նա աւելի՛ իմաստուն կը լինի, սովորեցրո՛ւ արդարին,եւ նա կ՚աւելացնի իր ընկալումը։ Իմաստութեան սկիզբը Տիրոջ երկիւղն է, արդարների խորհուրդը՝ խոհեմութիւն, օրէնքի իմացութիւնը մտքի հարստութիւն է։ Սաղմոս 9:9
 P.S. Կխնդրեի ծաղրանկարտ փոխել :Smile:

----------

Ավետիք (18.09.2011), Արծիվ (28.09.2011)

----------


## Brian_Boru

Կյանքն առանց Աստծո նման է կյաքին առանց.
1. Էլֆերի
2. Տռոլլերի (ինտերնետ-տռոլլերի չէ, դիցաբանական  :Jpit:  )
3. Ձմեռ պապիների
4. Լեպրեկոնների
5. և այլ գեղեցիկ գեղարվեստական կերպարների:

Շատ հեշտ կամ դժվար չէ, նույն հարցերով ու պռոբլեմներով հագեցած կյանքն է, սակայն այն պակաս ուրախ և լիարժեք չի:  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (17.05.2012), Ruby Rue (29.12.2012), Skeptic (17.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

Ես լեպրեկոն եմ, ու Ձեր գրառումը վիրավորում ա իմ լեպրեկոնական զգացմունքները:  :Sad:

----------

Freeman (17.05.2012), Moonwalker (17.05.2012), Quyr Qery (17.05.2012), Հայկօ (17.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2012)

----------

